# $1600-2000 Professional Cover Illustration & Design by Jeff Brown Graphics



## jbrown67

My name is Jeff and I am a professional freelance artist specializing in book cover design. *My job is to create the best possible cover to represent your books.*

I have created best selling book covers, and have worked with many best-selling authors including Michael Anderle, B.V. Larson, Glynn Stewart, Steven Erikson, Lindsay Buroker, Nick Webb, Dennis Taylor, Sarah J. Maas, Ken Lozito, Alec Huston, A. C. Hadfield, Justin Sloan, Martha Carr, Ell Leigh Clarke, Izzy Shows, C.C. Ekeke, JN Chaney, Craig Martelle, Michael Chatfield, Elle Casey, Michael Wallace, Susan Illene, Matt Ryan, Travis Hill, Arthur Slade, Davis Ashura, Christopher Harrington, Krista Walsh, Mark Cooper, Greg Chase, and Frank Tayell. Many of the books I have worked on have reached the Amazon 100 top paid books. I work to create covers that not only represent the books well, but also increase sales and inspire readers. I have worked with over 200 individual clients in book covers, video games, RPG, and board games.

My process is personal and simple. I like to start with a Skype call to hear about the book and to get to know my clients whenever possible.

This is my promise to each of my clients:

I create original artwork. Everything I create is original. I do not use templates or start with any pre-existing art. Any photo textures used in small ways are royalty free and include no cost or worry for you.
Design & art are not only my passion but also my vocation. I serve clients with the highest levels of service, communication, and courtesy.
I respect your time and I am committed to delivering your project on the mutually agreed upon date!

*I believe in the quality of my work. If you are not happy with the cover I give you, you do not have to pay anything.*
In that case, I would rework the piece to sell it as a premade cover.

My website is jeffbrowngraphics.com and has a lot of helpful information including an explanation of my rates, process, and an about page so you can get to know me a bit more.

To get started, request a proposal on my website! Feel free to ask any questions you might have. I always try to reply quickly.

I am upfront an honest about my rates. They are always available publicly here and on my website under "pricing". Other than major changes late in the process this is what I charge:

Here are the available packages:

*eBook: $1600*

Custom Illustrated Artwork
Up To 2 Concept Sketches
Top quality typography

*eBook + Print: $1800*

Everything from eBook
Wraparound Illustration
Front, Back, and Spine Typography
Print-ready PDF file

*eBook + Print + Marketing: $2000*

Everything from eBook & Print
3x Wide Illustrated Cover
3D Book Mockup
Facebook Promo Image
Audiobook cover
Hardback cover
Artwork only file
PSD
Typography only file

I also do illustration for book covers without typography, my rates are $800 for ebook and $1000 for wraparound.

www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
[email protected]

Here are some samples of my work, feel free to take a look at my full gallery on my website.



























































www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


----------



## Dean F. Wilson

Beautiful work


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter

Lovely!


----------



## Molly Tomorrow

I want to play video games set in each of those images


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Awesome work. Hope you snag a few customers! You definitely deserve it!


----------



## Guest

Nice images.

$450 seems a very reasonable price  - I paid $400 for my RIGA,AI cover below which included the untexted. texted and printed book artwork.

I would be interested if your work stretches to space pictures, planets, ships, etc., as I want to recover the Pattern Ship and POD into a series of 3 covers to include the final book in the Spring. Let me know by message if you are interested in this type of work.


----------



## 31842

Absolutely gorgeous and priced very reasonably!  Bookmarked!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Molly Tomorrow said:


> I want to play video games set in each of those images


Seconded. Some awesome stuff here.


----------



## D.L. Shutter

Amazing work! The "Monolith" is just brilliant.

I opened the thread, saw the images and almost fainted. $450 for custom illustrations like these is unreal. I would book now if you're in need! I'm betting Jeff's going to be very busy very soon.

And no, I'm not getting any kickbacks, but I'll happily accept if offered.


----------



## abishop

This is great. Definitely adding you to my list of cover artists to consider the next time I need an illustrated cover.


----------



## Sever Bronny

Fair price, top-tier quality. Took your contact info down 

EDIT: Oh and quick question: Do you typically read the author's work before making a piece, or do you go with descriptions / requirements given by the author?


----------



## Becca Mills

Gorgeous ...


----------



## FAUSGA

one word! STUNNING!


----------



## theaatkinson

gasp!


----------



## Alex Rogers

Amazing work!  Bookmarked.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

Lovely.


----------



## AA.A

Now, I miss playing Warcraft!


----------



## GP Hudson

Very nice.


----------



## Silly Writer

Wow.  

Wish I wrote Fantasy!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey

Great stuff!

Bookmarked and bookmarked again!


----------



## G.

Those would make some amazing wraparounds. Bookmarking.


----------



## A.A

Makes me want to write epic fantasy or sci fi.


----------



## Michael Buckley

Beautiful!


----------



## Jake Kerr

Your artwork is fantastic for that price, but I don't see any examples of typography, which I consider nearly as important as the cover image. Do you have examples of that or do you only provide the artwork?


----------



## Silly Writer

jakedfw said:


> Your artwork is fantastic for that price, but I don't see any examples of typography, which I consider nearly as important as the cover image. Do you have examples of that or do you only provide the artwork?


Good point, Jake. I find incredible artists at DeviantArt, but most have never done a book cover. Not typography, createspace templates, or spines... If the art is really good, it still may be worth buying, as there are other designers who can finish the cover, but of course that costs more money. 

So what say you, Jeff? Got any finished book covers in your portfolio, or are you offering only the artwork?


----------



## jbrown67

Thank you! I appreciate it! I usually read some excerpts of the scene that i'm going to be painting, and the description the author wants. I don't have enough time to read them all though, I truly wish I did! I've got a long to-read list now 



Sever Bronny said:


> Fair price, top-tier quality. Took your contact info down
> 
> EDIT: Oh and quick question: Do you typically read the author's work before making a piece, or do you go with descriptions / requirements given by the author?


----------



## Ian Marks

Whoa -- that is some stunning work! I especially like the first one, but they're all amazing.


----------



## jbrown67

I haven't specifically done book cover typography but I've worked for years as a graphic designer as well. I would do that for an extra $250. Usually my clients have got it done somewhere else and just ask me to leave a space for it but I would be happy to do it for you! Thank you for asking!

I have some graphic design work here to give you an idea:
http://jeffbrown.artworkfolio.com/gallery/461939#3



jakedfw said:


> Your artwork is fantastic for that price, but I don't see any examples of typography, which I consider nearly as important as the cover image. Do you have examples of that or do you only provide the artwork?


----------



## jbrown67

Thanks for asking! I just replied to Jake 1 post above!



L.L. Akers said:


> Good point, Jake. I find incredible artists at DeviantArt, but most have never done a book cover. Not typography, createspace templates, or spines... If the art is really good, it still may be worth buying, as there are other designers who can finish the cover, but of course that costs more money.
> 
> So what say you, Jeff? Got any finished book covers in your portfolio, or are you offering only the artwork?


----------



## stevenremington

Amazing!!

Just for the sake of curiosity, do you do black and white artwork for a single page that would slip nicely into a paperback book? If so, what sort of price would that be and what's the turn-around on that?


----------



## susan_illene

Love your work!  Sent you an email.


----------



## sela

OMG simply amazing! Bookmarking and putting some money aside for my Epic Fantasy series!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Email sent, Jeff.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

These are fabulous!


----------



## jbrown67

abishop said:


> This is great. Definitely adding you to my list of cover artists to consider the next time I need an illustrated cover.


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## jbrown67

TobiasRoote said:


> Nice images.
> 
> $450 seems a very reasonable price - I paid $400 for my RIGA,AI cover below which included the untexted. texted and printed book artwork.
> 
> I would be interested if your work stretches to space pictures, planets, ships, etc., as I want to recover the Pattern Ship and POD into a series of 3 covers to include the final book in the Spring. Let me know by message if you are interested in this type of work.


Message sent!


----------



## anotherpage

WOW!!!


----------



## jbrown67

kalel said:


> WOW!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Dobby the House Elf

If I had all the money in the world to throw at publishing, I'd get you to do a series of art based on the five major fantasy cities in my books. 

*Dreams*

Maybe one day I will  Superb work.


----------



## jbrown67

Sounds like an awful lot of fun, I would like to do that.



KJC said:


> If I had all the money in the world to throw at publishing, I'd get you to do a series of art based on the five major fantasy cities in my books.
> 
> *Dreams*
> 
> Maybe one day I will  Superb work.


----------



## Claire Frank

I agree, really beautiful. I'm bookmarking for future reference!


----------



## jbrown67

Claire Frank said:


> I agree, really beautiful. I'm bookmarking for future reference!


Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## jbrown67

Updated my images!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Updated my images!


Cool, I can hardly wait to see my sketches.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Cool, I can hardly wait to see my sketches.


Working on them right now!


----------



## tessblunt

Absolutely gorgeous, I will bookmark for future projects!!


----------



## jbrown67

tessblunt said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I will bookmark for future projects!!


Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I WANT. Man, out of my reach for now, but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Woop! Just got an early sketch from Jeff for a WIP of mine. Have a look?


----------



## Molly Tomorrow

Looks good. Will look awesome as a wrap-around. I just love the sense of scale in these. Those teeny-tiny people!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Molly Tomorrow said:


> Looks good. Will look awesome as a wrap-around. I just love the sense of scale in these. Those teeny-tiny people!


Yeah, the very first sketch worried me because the book is about people not mechs, but I do want mechs supporting my soldiers. This is my second sketch, and the details like the little people are appearing now. I'm very impressed with Jeff's speed and professionalism. He answers emails very quickly, and doesn't leave me with questions hanging.

I think this is going to look great on the paperbacks.


----------



## susan_illene

That looks amazing, Mark.  Your final book cover is going to look fantastic!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

susan_illene said:


> That looks amazing, Mark. You're final book cover is going to look fantastic!


I've asked for a set of 4 haha. I like to be ahead of things with covers etc. I want some on hand ready to go.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Fabulous, Mark!


----------



## Stewart Matthews

That's awesome. I will definitely be in contact with Jeff when I get my fantasy series going.


----------



## jbrown67

M Stephen Stewart said:


> That's awesome. I will definitely be in contact with Jeff when I get my fantasy series going.


Sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Woop! I've just had my first art delivered today by Jeff. On to number 2 in the series.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross

Fabulous work!


----------



## Lydniz

Love the work. It's a shame I write mystery.


----------



## jbrown67

ゴジラ said:


> Your art is so beautiful. I adore the sense of vastness. They're all so eerie.
> 
> I'll be hitting you up shortly.


Great! Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

Bump! I am taking on new work starting in february/march!


----------



## 68564

WOW!!! 

I have a fantasy book coming up... I would a dragon scene for it... wow. 

I may be in touch. Need to decide if the book is worth the cost of your awesome art. I WANT it though...


----------



## D.L. Shutter

> Woop! I've just had my first art delivered today by Jeff


Uh, hello, WTF, cover reveal Your first post was an "early sketch". Love to see the final product.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

D.L. Shutter said:


> Uh, hello, WTF, cover reveal Your first post was an "early sketch". Love to see the final product.


Sorry, no reveals of finals. The book might not be out for a year or more. I wouldn't want the cover revealed this early.


----------



## jbrown67

Taking on work starting in March


----------



## jbrown67

jbrown67 said:


> Taking on work starting in March


bump!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Oh, WOW! That's amazing artwork. Bookmarking this for when I can afford it.


----------



## jbrown67

RuthNestvold said:


> Oh, WOW! That's amazing artwork. Bookmarking this for when I can afford it.


Thanks! I appreciate it!
Jeff


----------



## quiet chick writes

Wow, these are insane gorgeous!


----------



## WDR

I think you just got yourself another customer here. A couple of your samples were very close to what I'm looking for on my own covers.

1. What are you using to paint your work? Are you doing it digitally (Painter, Gimp, Photoshop, etc.)?
2. I assume the final image is high enough DPI for print on a 9x6 dust jacket?
3. Looking at Mark's comments above, it looks like your turnaround time is pretty quick. What would you say is your average turnaround for custom work?


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> I think you just got yourself another customer here. A couple of your samples were very close to what I'm looking for on my own covers.
> 
> 1. What are you using to paint your work? Are you doing it digitally (Painter, Gimp, Photoshop, etc.)?
> 2. I assume the final image is high enough DPI for print on a 9x6 dust jacket?
> 3. Looking at Mark's comments above, it looks like your turnaround time is pretty quick. What would you say is your average turnaround for custom work?


Thanks! I look forward to working with you!

1. I paint in Photoshop CC with a Wacom intuos tablet. 
2. I usually paint around 3x the resolution of a 9x6 jacket for print, it is enough for huge prints too if you have any desire to do that after.
3. My schedule is fairly full but I could start in about a month. I do each image in 2 weeks. I work very fast the only thing that slows it down is the amout of clients I have right now.

I hope this helps! If you are interested, please send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## susan_illene

For those who want to see what Jeff's final artwork looks like I just posted my cover reveal yesterday. He did the dragon and background. I had a separate photo shoot done to get the model shot (we had her pose so it looked like she faced the dragon) and a different designer added her there in as well as handled the typography. Love how it turned out!


----------



## geronl

That is expensive but I can definitely see why!!


----------



## susan_illene

Yeah, I wouldn't recommend going to those lengths for everyone.  It was just the only way I could get exactly what I wanted, but I'm pleased with the results and the response from my readers has been good so far.  That was the most important thing for me is to grab their attention since this will be the start of a new series.  I'm nervous about how well it will do, but I'm hoping if the cover grabs them they'll give the book a try when I release it.


----------



## 68564

susan_illene said:


> For those who want to see what Jeff's final artwork looks like I just posted my cover reveal yesterday. He did the dragon and background. I had a separate photo shoot done to get the model shot (we had her pose so it looked like she faced the dragon) and a different designer added her there in as well as handled the typography. Love how it turned out!


Awesome work!


----------



## ktown

Fantastic work and worth the price.


----------



## Guest

Top notch artistry and craftsmanship.


----------



## AlbertB

M Stephen Stewart said:


> Awesome work. Hope you snag a few customers! You definitely deserve it!


M. Stephen-your covers are awesome! Who does them??


----------



## RachelSilbes

Love these illustrations! You're a wonderful artist.


----------



## jbrown67

susan_illene said:


> For those who want to see what Jeff's final artwork looks like I just posted my cover reveal yesterday. He did the dragon and background. I had a separate photo shoot done to get the model shot (we had her pose so it looked like she faced the dragon) and a different designer added her there in as well as handled the typography. Love how it turned out!


Thanks for sharing it!
Jeff


----------



## keithdraws

Very nice work.


----------



## jbrown67

Here's another new book cover!


----------



## Deke

Great covers, but show of hands: Who sells enough to justify $450 for cover art?


----------



## keithdraws

Deke said:


> Great covers, but show of hands: Who sells enough to justify $450 for cover art?


A Good cover can have a serious positive effect on sales: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/30/book-cover-design-indies_n_3354504.html
Just like a good editor can help generate a good review and reader loyalty.

$450 is not really a lot of money for high quality illustration like this and probably barley puts the artist into minimum wage territory.

"According to Mark Coker, R.L. Mathewson, a romance writer, went from selling five or six copies a day of her novel, Playing for Keeps, to over 1,000 a day simply by updating her cover image." From the article.

I understand that for indies that level of investment can seem daunting but then so does the time a writer invests in the writing in the first place -in the end can you really afford not to have a good quality cover?


----------



## TromboneAl

I'd recommend that here, and on your web site, you have samples of _covers with the text_. The title and other text is an important part of any cover.


----------



## Jason Riou

Wow. You shot up to the top of my list for covers. Every one of these just feels epic


----------



## geronl

jbrown67 said:


> [/quote
> 
> That is cool. I guess if its high-detail at that scale it will be high-quality when it is smaller.


----------



## NoCat

Deke said:


> Great covers, but show of hands: Who sells enough to justify $450 for cover art?


Raising hand. Personally, I think cover art and editing are the two places authors should never skimp. Your cover is your first impression to readers.


----------



## AJ_Powers

Some fantastic pieces there! Great work.


----------



## geronl

I am trying to learn the basics of Blender 3d, enough to throw up a space background, put planet a skin on a sphere and add some sort of space vessel... At least I could make some kind of generic stuff. Maybe. or maybe not. It looks pretty complicated to tell the truth.


----------



## keithdraws

geronl said:


> I am trying to learn the basics of Blender 3d, enough to throw up a space background, put planet a skin on a sphere and add some sort of space vessel... At least I could make some kind of generic stuff. Maybe. or maybe not. It looks pretty complicated to tell the truth.


Check out Turbosquid, you can purchase models of pretty much anything you'd ever need usually for very reasonable prices and even free sometimes. Then you just arrange, light and render them (sounds easy doesn't it, not so much really but there are a lot of good tutorials on line if you can spare the time).


----------



## geronl

I am doing everything the way all the tutorials say and I can't even get the background to load. jeez


----------



## geronl

keithdraws said:


> Check out Turbosquid,


I'll give it a look


----------



## Deke

"I am trying to learn the basics of Blender 3d, enough to throw up a space background, put planet a skin on a sphere and add some sort of space vessel... At least I could make some kind of generic stuff. Maybe. or maybe not. It looks pretty complicated to tell the truth."

Check out Daz Studio.  The program itself is free and models for basic things are affordable.


----------



## NoCat

Maybe we should not have a discussion about how to make your own covers in the middle of a professional artist's thread? Maybe?


----------



## Silly Writer

Funny story that relates to a cover Jeff did. My tween-age boy wanted a particular book that Jeff has recently completed a cover for. I bought the print copy (Fantasy), a month ago. Haven't seen the book since.

Friday he comes home from school and pulls out a green plastic box and runs off... I asked what was in the box? It was the book. He didn't want to ruin the cover by putting it into his bookbag, but he wanted to share the book with all his friends in middle school. He'd cleaned out a pencil box, dumping the contents and wiping it down, before putting the treasured book inside.

He's 12. Never treated a book like this. 

Can't buy this kind of advertising... Good job, Jeff!

Btw, he loves the story too. It's Conservation of Magic, by Indie Michael W. Layne. Good stuff, according to my tweenie.


----------



## geronl

Annie Bellet said:


> Maybe we should not have a discussion about how to make your own covers in the middle of a professional artist's thread? Maybe?


oooohhhh.... great point... That is a bit embarrassing now that you mention it.

We need a face palm emoticon


----------



## TromboneAl

keithdraws said:


> "According to Mark Coker, R.L. Mathewson, a romance writer, went from selling five or six copies a day of her novel, Playing for Keeps, to over 1,000 a day simply by updating her cover image." From the article.


Wow, that's pretty amazing (and seductive). Has anyone here had a similar experience?


----------



## geronl

TromboneAl said:


> Wow, that's pretty amazing (and seductive). Has anyone here had a similar experience?


If and when I get a new cover for New Arrivals, I let you know.


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> Here's another new book cover!


Love it!


----------



## TromboneAl

Hold on. No reflection on you, Keith, but concerning Coker's claim, *my BS detector just went off.
*

The article says: ""R.L. Mathewson, a romance writer, went from selling five or six copies a day of her novel, Playing for Keeps, to over 1,000 a day simply by updating her cover image."

Below is the cover. It doesn't seem that special to me. But here's the kicker:

* Based on her rank, she is currently selling only one per day.*​
I'm guessing that he forgot to mention the BookBub ad.

Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## jbrown67

geronl said:


> oooohhhh.... great point... That is a bit embarrassing now that you mention it.
> 
> We need a face palm emoticon


Haha reading all this made me laugh out loud! Thanks guys!


----------



## jbrown67

Jason Riou said:


> Wow. You shot up to the top of my list for covers. Every one of these just feels epic


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## michaelwlayne

L.L. Akers said:


> Funny story that relates to a cover Jeff did. My tween-age boy wanted a particular book that Jeff has recently completed a cover for. I bought the print copy (Fantasy), a month ago. Haven't seen the book since.
> 
> Friday he comes home from school and pulls out a green plastic box and runs off... I asked what was in the box? It was the book. He didn't want to ruin the cover by putting it into his bookbag, but he wanted to share the book with all his friends in middle school. He'd cleaned out a pencil box, dumping the contents and wiping it down, before putting the treasured book inside.
> 
> He's 12. Never treated a book like this.
> 
> Can't buy this kind of advertising... Good job, Jeff!
> 
> Btw, he loves the story too. It's Conservation of Magic, by Indie Michael W. Layne. Good stuff, according to my tweenie.


I love this story. Thanks for sharing! I remember being a kid and wanting books just because of how cool the cover was, so I can definitely relate to your son's desire to keep that sucker pristine. Wait til the next one comes out in paperback. I gotta be honest, I like the cover with the city in the clouds even better than the one your son has.


----------



## ShaunSwanson

From one artist to another, these are really cool paintings. I have a 3D background and have always been jealous of digital painters. I hope you get tons of business.


----------



## Anne Victory

Absolutely gorgeous work


----------



## jbrown67

ShaunSwanson said:


> From one artist to another, these are really cool paintings. I have a 3D background and have always been jealous of digital painters. I hope you get tons of business.


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a couple new pieces!


----------



## jbrown67

More new work!


----------



## 68564

That would make a killer bookwrap!


----------



## 75845

TromboneAl said:


> Hold on. No reflection on you, Keith, but concerning Coker's claim, *my BS detector just went off.
> *
> 
> The article says: ""R.L. Mathewson, a romance writer, went from selling five or six copies a day of her novel, Playing for Keeps, to over 1,000 a day simply by updating her cover image."
> 
> Below is the cover. It doesn't seem that special to me. But here's the kicker:
> 
> * Based on her rank, she is currently selling only one per day.*​
> I'm guessing that he forgot to mention the BookBub ad.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something.


You are missing reading Mark Coker's full writeup, although it is often misunderstood. Mathewson had sales that some of us would regard as healthy with a purely text-based cover. She switched to the genre standard man and woman on cover and sales took off. Apple noticed and asked Coker why. He said Smashwords did nothing she just changed her cover. So Apple put her on their front page and she jumped to 100 copies per day. Nothing to do with BookBub. The full story is contained in the middle of an hour long Smashwords video, but there is a brief summary here:

http://blog.smashwords.com/2012/07/author-r-l-mathewson-on-some-of-secrets.html

Back on topic. Lovely artwork and just what I need for my fantasy project, but the question is whether I can afford such artwork by the time that project is finished. What I won't do is a text only cover.


----------



## jbrown67

VydorScope said:


> That would make a killer bookwrap!


Thanks!


----------



## Ceinwen

jbrown67 said:


> More new work!


Gorgeous! The sense of scale in your work is incredible.


----------



## jbrown67

Ceinwen said:


> Gorgeous! The sense of scale in your work is incredible.


Thanks!!!


----------



## jbrown67

New work for Sinister Stone of Sakkara RPG


----------



## jbrown67

Anne Victory said:


> Absolutely gorgeous work


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## jbrown67

New full wrap book cover!
www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
[email protected]


----------



## WDR

You are SO going to be my cover artist! (email following soon.)


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> You are SO going to be my cover artist! (email following soon.)


Awesome, I sent you an email a couple days ago, it go through alright?
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

L.L. Akers said:


> Funny story that relates to a cover Jeff did. My tween-age boy wanted a particular book that Jeff has recently completed a cover for. I bought the print copy (Fantasy), a month ago. Haven't seen the book since.
> 
> Friday he comes home from school and pulls out a green plastic box and runs off... I asked what was in the box? It was the book. He didn't want to ruin the cover by putting it into his bookbag, but he wanted to share the book with all his friends in middle school. He'd cleaned out a pencil box, dumping the contents and wiping it down, before putting the treasured book inside.
> 
> He's 12. Never treated a book like this.
> 
> Can't buy this kind of advertising... Good job, Jeff!
> 
> Btw, he loves the story too. It's Conservation of Magic, by Indie Michael W. Layne. Good stuff, according to my tweenie.


I love this story!


----------



## jbrown67

TromboneAl said:


> I'd recommend that here, and on your web site, you have samples of _covers with the text_. The title and other text is an important part of any cover.


That's a good point, I'll need to work on some of my own. I don't have anybody commissioning me for the design part, probably because of this!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67




----------



## NoCat

Hey, it might work better if you sized these down. They are too huge on my screen to appreciate. Also... as a personal matter, I'd rather large high rez pics of my cover art aren't on the net... smaller is better, since it makes it less likely people would download it and take.


----------



## jbrown67

Annie B said:


> Hey, it might work better if you sized these down. They are too huge on my screen to appreciate. Also... as a personal matter, I'd rather large high rez pics of my cover art aren't on the net... smaller is better, since it makes it less likely people would download it and take.


woops! I didn't see how big that came out, I reposted it a lot smaller. Sorry about that!


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> woops! I didn't see how big that came out, I reposted it a lot smaller. Sorry about that!


Honestly, I would suggest for forum posts you make a 600 to maybe 800 wide size and you can link to a larger one so we can get the scale. Somethig lke:



Which is done:



Code:


[url=http://pre13.deviantart.net/14d4/th/pre/f/2015/158/1/8/crystal_tower_by_jbrown67-d8wf58g.jpg]
[IMG]http://pre13.deviantart.net/14d4/th/pre/f/2015/158/1/8/crystal_tower_by_jbrown67-d8wf58g.jpg[/IMG][/url]

Just a suggestion. BTW - Loving the dragons, need more dragons!


----------



## AltMe

I'm interested, but probably not until the first arc of my series is done, at which time I'll look at upgrading the covers.

For now, I don't really want to outlay that kind of money, but I've been told they need improvement. The first arc will be 4 books. Do you discount for series done at the same time, where they are all similar but with key differences?

My first thought for a cover was mainly the people. But your space combat vista's are compelling. My novels are built around space combat, so a theme could be done using those. I think I'd send you the key chapter in each book, along with the source images I'm using now, and let you run with it.


----------



## jbrown67

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm interested, but probably not until the first arc of my series is done, at which time I'll look at upgrading the covers.
> 
> For now, I don't really want to outlay that kind of money, but I've been told they need improvement. The first arc will be 4 books. Do you discount for series done at the same time, where they are all similar but with key differences?
> 
> My first thought for a cover was mainly the people. But your space combat vista's are compelling. My novels are built around space combat, so a theme could be done using those. I think I'd send you the key chapter in each book, along with the source images I'm using now, and let you run with it.


That would be good! If they are all similar, i'm sure I can do a discount for you. If you can send me an email explaining what kind of similarities and differences each one would have I can give you a quote.

I always prefer environments and big scenes. Of course that's what I love to draw most, but I feel that it gives an epic, big scale to the world of the book before you even open it. I like to think it helps at least  Please send me an email though. We certainly don't need to start anytime soon but I can't promise my rates and waiting times won't go up.

Thanks Timothy!


----------



## AltMe

I just sent you the email, before seeing this post.

I don't know how much similarity there would be between books, but you would be able to judge that better than I would.

Whats your waiting time at the moment?


----------



## MyraScott

These are GORGEOUS!  I am drooling.  You do fabulous work!


----------



## jbrown67

More new work!


----------



## JVRudnick

geez Jeff...that last one belongs on GOT as Kings Landing lad...well well done!!!!


----------



## AlexaGrave

Wow, these are gorgeous. Time to save my pennies because I have a fantasy trilogy that is now begging for your artwork.


----------



## jbrown67

AlexaGrave said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous. Time to save my pennies because I have a fantasy trilogy that is now begging for your artwork.


Thanks! I would love to do that! Let me know whenever you are ready!
Jeff


----------



## Daniel Kenney

Drooling as well. Fantastic Jeff. I'll be coming your way as well just not yet. But...do have a question. Do you have a link to any finished covers with typography? I want to see how your complete designs look.

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## jbrown67

Daniel Kenney said:


> Drooling as well. Fantastic Jeff. I'll be coming your way as well just not yet. But...do have a question. Do you have a link to any finished covers with typography? I want to see how your complete designs look.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


Hello Dan! I have done a few, but not anything I can show for a while yet. Sorry about that! I have some design here: http://jeffbrown.artworkfolio.com/gallery/461939

Thank you!


----------



## SA_Soule

Amazing!


----------



## Steve Margolis

Your covers are amazing. I'm just starting on my first book of a series, and when I am ready, I will definitely contact you.


----------



## Seshenet

Absolutely stunning! My favorite is the one with the ziggurat. At least, it looks like a ziggurat.


----------



## jbrown67

Steve Margolis said:


> Your covers are amazing. I'm just starting on my first book of a series, and when I am ready, I will definitely contact you.


Thanks! I look forward to it!!


----------



## jbrown67

Sheshenet said:


> Absolutely stunning! My favorite is the one with the ziggurat. At least, it looks like a ziggurat.


Thanks! Yeah it's a mesopotamian ziggurat!


----------



## jbrown67

Sherry_Soule said:


> Amazing!


Thanks!!


----------



## Mat Ridley

Beautiful stuff. Now all I need to do is write a book worthy of such art


----------



## jbrown67

Mat Ridley said:


> Beautiful stuff. Now all I need to do is write a book worthy of such art


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

New book cover for The World Turns, 1: Counterfeit









http://pre03.deviantart.net/1868/th/pre/f/2015/176/e/7/20_year_plane_wreck_by_jbrown67-d8yqubj.jpg


----------



## jbrown67

I also do painted maps like this, rates depend on how complicated they are
www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
[email protected]


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> I also do painted maps like this, rates depend on how complicated they are
> www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
> [email protected]


Dude. E-Mail incoming. I need a map.


----------



## jbrown67

ゴジラ said:


> Gasp! You do maps!
> 
> Haha, you're never going to get rid of me if I keep discovering you have cool talents like this.


Haha! I have no problem with that!


----------



## jbrown67

Hello everyone!

I do cover typography work too, and I think I'm really quite good at it. However, nobody has commissioned me to do it and so I don't have any examples in my portfolio! For this reason, I am going to do free cover typography for the first 3 people (or one person with 3 covers) who commission a cover painting. This means that instead of paying $650 for the cover with typography it would just be $450. In order to be applicable, I need to be able to share the cover immediately upon completion, it can't wait until the book is published. If you are interested, send me an email mentioning this deal!

Thank you!
Jeff Brown
www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
[email protected]


----------



## jbrown67

New cover for an RPG game book


----------



## Patty Jansen

Jeff, I'm very interested. I've got another thread where I'm shopping for the best cover artists, but I second a call above. I simply have to see the work with the typography, because it is so incredibly important.


----------



## jbrown67

Patty Jansen said:


> Jeff, I'm very interested. I've got another thread where I'm shopping for the best cover artists, but I second a call above. I simply have to see the work with the typography, because it is so incredibly important.


Thank you! I am working on some currently, I hope to post it soon!


----------



## KL_Phelps

some awesome work


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> New cover for an RPG game book


Love it! But I have to wonder... why did you leave the numbers off the second die?


----------



## jbrown67

KL_Phelps said:


> some awesome work


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

[list type=decimal]
[*]
[*]
[/list]


VydorScope said:


> Love it! But I have to wonder... why did you leave the numbers off the second die?


It was a bit distracting, the client mentioned that he thought it may be better like that. Thanks!


----------



## jbrown67

VydorScope said:


> Dude. E-Mail incoming. I need a map.


Thanks!


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks!


I really love that style of map you did, and plan to hire you to do that map sketch I sent you. Just have some non-book related bills I need to focus my attention on short term before getting back to this.


----------



## jrwilson

Stunning work!


----------



## jbrown67

VydorScope said:


> I really love that style of map you did, and plan to hire you to do that map sketch I sent you. Just have some non-book related bills I need to focus my attention on short term before getting back to this.


No problem! I look forward to it.


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Almost feels as if you need some sort of a licence before wrapping these stupendous canvases around your wordplay. Before you'd dare, like.


----------



## jbrown67

Kenton Crowther said:


> Almost feels as if you need some sort of a licence before wrapping these stupendous canvases around your wordplay. Before you'd dare, like.


Haha! Thank you!!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> I also do painted maps like this, rates depend on how complicated they are
> www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
> [email protected]


I love your map, Jeff! If I sent you a horrible home made thing I use for my own reference, could you make something suitable for ebook, paperback, and even a poster for my wall?


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I love your map, Jeff! If I sent you a horrible home made thing I use for my own reference, could you make something suitable for ebook, paperback, and even a poster for my wall?


Yes, for sure! Send me an email!


----------



## James R Wells

Jeff, thank you for taking on the cover project for The Great Symmetry.


----------



## jbrown67

James R Wells said:


> Jeff, thank you for taking on the cover project for The Great Symmetry.


Thank you! I am working on it right now!
Jeff


----------



## renae

Woah. If I wrote fiction I would use you in an instant. These wouldn't work for a techy resource guide *slaps forehead.


----------



## jbrown67

renae said:


> Woah. If I wrote fiction I would use you in an instant. These wouldn't work for a techy resource guide *slaps forehead.


Haha! Well, let me know if you ever get into the business!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

The map is amazing - one of these days when I start on one of the series I have planned, that style of map would be perfect for it.


----------



## jbrown67

A. S. Warwick said:


> The map is amazing - one of these days when I start on one of the series I have planned, that style of map would be perfect for it.


Sounds great! I would be happy to do a map for you.
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

Finally some new work I can share!
Here is the new cover for James R. Wells' "The Great Symmetry"

Buy it here: http://www.amazon.com/The-Great-Symmetry-James-Wells-ebook/dp/B01113RTF8/

I do pieces like this for $450 for the front cover artwork, $200 extra for typography, and $200 extra for wraparound covers. I also do regular illustrations for $450 each (except for character focussed pieces)

Take a look at the rest of my work at www.jeffbrowngraphics.com and email me at [email protected] If you know anyone who might be interested, please share!


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a piece I did abut 6 months ago that I can show now for Mark Cooper!


----------



## James R Wells

Jeff, thanks for your great work on my new cover, which is now live for the KDP version.

And there was much rejoicing!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Here's a piece I did abut 6 months ago that I can show now for Mark Cooper!


Lovely space battle! Merkiaari Wars boxset cover


----------



## jbrown67

James R Wells said:


> Jeff, thanks for your great work on my new cover, which is now live for the KDP version.
> 
> And there was much rejoicing!


I had a great time working on it! I'm glad you are happy with it.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Lovely space battle! Merkiaari Wars boxset cover


Looks great there! I had lots of fun on this one.


----------



## jbrown67

Here's something different! I had so much fun doing this piece for Mark Cooper. One of those pieces where everything just comes together. I have never done anything quite like this but I love trying new things.
I do maps like this for around $500 each.
www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Here's something different! I had so much fun doing this piece for Mark Cooper. One of those pieces where everything just comes together. I have never done anything quite like this but I love trying new things.
> I do maps like this for around $500 each.
> www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


Holy cow, that looks awesome!


----------



## JVRudnick

Had to add that my own latest SciFi Space Opera book -- Sleeper Ship -- the cover was done by Jeff too!

Loving the attention it's getting and as you can see, the artwork is flawless...










Kudos Jeff....love the work lad!


----------



## jbrown67

JVRudnick said:


> Had to add that my own latest SciFi Space Opera book -- Sleeper Ship -- the cover was done by Jeff too!
> 
> Loving the attention it's getting and as you can see, the artwork is flawless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos Jeff....love the work lad!


Thanks Jim! It i'm glad to hear that it is going well!


----------



## markhealy

Very cool!  I'm getting sick of doing my own covers (too time consuming) so I may hit you up on my next series.


----------



## jbrown67

markhealy said:


> Very cool! I'm getting sick of doing my own covers (too time consuming) so I may hit you up on my next series.


Sounds great! I'm looking forward to it!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

New map for Mark Cooper!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> New map for Mark Cooper!


I have a framed version of this on my office wall behind me


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I have a framed version of this on my office wall behind me


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Seshenet

I love this thread! Makes me want to write a space opera! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## jbrown67

Seshenet said:


> I love this thread! Makes me want to write a space opera! Thanks for sharing these!


Thank you very much!


----------



## jbrown67

Here are some book covers I did for Elle Casey's "Drifers' Alliance"










Books can be found here: 
http://www.amazon.com/Drifters-Alliance-Book-Elle-Casey-ebook/dp/B00YO2UO9M/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZGFLW06/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
http://www.amazon.com/Drifters-Alliance-Book-Elle-Casey-ebook/dp/B013V3VWXG/ref=pd_sim_351_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1821TCCVFXZ8VC43551S&dpID=51TU96KPYRL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL320_SR200%2C320_


----------



## 80508

I highly recommend Jeff. Great eye, easy to work with, and ready to make sure you walk away with exactly the cover you want. He illustrated the cover of book one for my upcoming fantasy series (Jeff, I'll have two more jobs headed your way before too long  ). I haven't done the reveal so the cover isn't out there for me to show off just yet, but I wanted to drop in the thread and testify!


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

jbrown67 said:


>


Argh! This would have been literally perfect for my current WIP. Unfortunately, the publisher will be making decisions about the cover. If I was still self-pubbing, I'd be talking to you, though.


----------



## jbrown67

RussLinton said:


> I highly recommend Jeff. Great eye, easy to work with, and ready to make sure you walk away with exactly the cover you want. He illustrated the cover of book one for my upcoming fantasy series (Jeff, I'll have two more jobs headed your way before too long ). I haven't done the reveal so the cover isn't out there for me to show off just yet, but I wanted to drop in the thread and testify!


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

bizmuth said:


> Argh! This would have been literally perfect for my current WIP.


You can't have it! It's mine! My precioooouusssss!


----------



## jbrown67

Here's some new work for Alex Rogers. It's definitely different from what I have done, but it was a fun change!


----------



## bohemianedu

Nice work. I'm working on something. I'll PM you.


----------



## suliabryon

Ok, wow. Those SF covers are amazing, and the maps are even more so. *bookmarking*


----------



## James R Wells

I updated my book with its new cover from Jeff on August 25th, exactly one month after ending a substantial discount promotion.

A reasonable person would expect that sales would steadily decline as we move farther away from the end of the promotion, heading inexporably in the direction of zero. Instead, sales have been increasing since the day of the new cover (with no other promotion going on other than very generic author platform stuff). There are many variables and I'll never be able to attribute sales to any specific cause, but I believe the cover is helping by several copies per day.

This fall, the print and audiobook versions will also feature the new cover.


----------



## suliabryon

It is a great cover, James! I don't know what your previous cover looked like, but I did click on your book after finding this thread, and the reviews and description and look inside were enough for me to buy it! I would never buy a book based solely on its cover, but there is no doubt in my mind at all that a good cover leads readers to click on a title, and if the blurb is interesting and the writing is good, people will buy, particularly if there are strong reviews as well. 

ETA: I found your previous cover, and I can see why this one is a night and day difference. Nothing against it, but this version looks dynamic and interesting, and I love the colors, and the graphics look amazing and professional. The old cover is what I would call serviceable, but not amazing.


----------



## James R Wells

suliabryon said:


> It is a great cover, James! I don't know what your previous cover looked like, but I did click on your book after finding this thread, and the reviews and description and look inside were enough for me to buy it! I would never buy a book based solely on its cover, but there is no doubt in my mind at all that a good cover leads readers to click on a title, and if the blurb is interesting and the writing is good, people will buy, particularly if there are strong reviews as well.
> 
> ETA: I found your previous cover, and I can see why this one is a night and day difference. Nothing against it, but this version looks dynamic and interesting, and I love the colors, and the graphics look amazing and professional. The old cover is what I would call serviceable, but not amazing.


Thanks so much for checking it out! I hope you enjoy. In creative terms, it is my life's work so far.

Re the old cover there was a whole saga. I had an artist lined up but it fell apart at the last moment and I had to put something together on a deadline for a print run that needed to go before a scheduled first reading event. Commenters here told me in no uncertain terms that (let's just say) there was room for improvement. You always get honest opinions here even if it's not what you want to hear at that moment. So that led to the quest for the new cover and now you see it.

Update - How's this for cosmic: Looks like a sale this evening (might have been yours) was eBook sale #1,000 since launch. Now I get to go over to the author list and bump up to the next milestone.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Here's some new work for Alex Rogers. It's definitely different from what I have done, but it was a fun change!


Thought you said you only do landscapes?


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

James R Wells said:


> I updated my book with its new cover from Jeff on August 25th, exactly one month after ending a substantial discount promotion.
> 
> A reasonable person would expect that sales would steadily decline as we move farther away from the end of the promotion, heading inexporably in the direction of zero. Instead, sales have been increasing since the day of the new cover (with no other promotion going on other than very generic author platform stuff). There are many variables and I'll never be able to attribute sales to any specific cause, but I believe the cover is helping by several copies per day.
> 
> This fall, the print and audiobook versions will also feature the new cover.


Hmm, interesting thought. Assuming my current WIP gets picked up and I actually make some $ from it, I might commission a new cover for Outland, which is self-pubbed. See if it makes a difference. I've got nine months of trends now to compare to.


----------



## suliabryon

James R Wells said:


> Update - How's this for cosmic: Looks like a sale this evening (might have been yours) was eBook sale #1,000 since launch. Now I get to go over to the author list and bump up to the next milestone.


I call that fantastic news! Congrats, and I hope it was mine.


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> Here's some new work for Alex Rogers. It's definitely different from what I have done, but it was a fun change!


Did you not say you really can not do people or faces that? You lied.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Thought you said you only do landscapes?


I decided to try it, it's still really tough for me though! I cheated a lot with photography, that's my wife there  If you've got something for me with a character, I can give it a shot!
Jeff


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> I decided to try it, it's still really tough for me though! I cheated a lot with photography, that's my wife there  If you've got something for me with a character, I can give it a shot!
> Jeff


If you're not cheating, you're not trying. I read that somewhere. I don't really believe it before anyone gets upset, BUT, with covers the end result is what counts.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

Mark E. Cooper said:


> If you're not cheating, you're not trying. I read that somewhere.


R.I.P. Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> If you're not cheating, you're not trying. I read that somewhere. I don't really believe it before anyone gets upset, BUT, with covers the end result is what counts.


Haha, quite right. It's got to look good and nobody's really going to be asking!


----------



## ShariLTapscott

A.A said:


> Makes me want to write epic fantasy or sci fi.


Totally, right?!?


----------



## jbrown67

VydorScope said:


> Did you not say you really can not do people or faces that? You lied.


Oops! Still really difficult, but it turns out I can


----------



## jbrown67

James R Wells said:


> I updated my book with its new cover from Jeff on August 25th, exactly one month after ending a substantial discount promotion.
> 
> A reasonable person would expect that sales would steadily decline as we move farther away from the end of the promotion, heading inexporably in the direction of zero. Instead, sales have been increasing since the day of the new cover (with no other promotion going on other than very generic author platform stuff). There are many variables and I'll never be able to attribute sales to any specific cause, but I believe the cover is helping by several copies per day.
> 
> This fall, the print and audiobook versions will also feature the new cover.


Congrats James! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## jbrown67

Nicholas Andrews said:


> R.I.P. Eddie Guerrero.


Haha!! Exactly


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a quick sketch I did to test out some 3d software:


----------



## Bishoppess

Which software? Must try! I have an interstellar black hole gate thingy to mock up and 3DS Max is being a *****. So is Sketchup for that matter. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrown67

Bishoppess said:


> Which software? Must try! I have an interstellar black hole gate thingy to mock up and 3DS Max is being a *****. So is Sketchup for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'm just using Sketchup with Visualizer to do the renders. I feel the same way! I have spent so many hours trying to learn 3D and I can't seem to learn enough to make it very useful! I think this was a breakthrough though, hopefully i'll have some more soon.


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a couple books I did cover illustrations for a while back:
http://www.amazon.com/Warlock-War-Chronicles-Sean-Golden-ebook/dp/B016C3KTUO/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1444340806&sr=1-1&keywords=sean+golden+warlock

http://www.amazon.com/Warrior-War-Chronicles-Sean-Golden-ebook/dp/B00SGCWXYU/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## WDR

Bishoppess said:


> Which software? Must try! I have an interstellar black hole gate thingy to mock up and 3DS Max is being a *****. So is Sketchup for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've used form-Z for years. It's a very powerful NURBs and Solid modeler with strong organic form capabilities. I found the interface to be very intuitive as well.

It is good to warn people that there is a steep learning curve to 3D modeling, no matter how simple using the program seems. Even after you master the building of the model, there is still the rendering to deal with. Different programs have different strengths to them, often each single program has a particular aspect of modeling where it excels over the others. Rarely do you get a program that does it all--at least, that the average person can afford.

One feature you should look for in any modeling program is Auto-Save. One of the primary, undocumented features of most 3d CAD/Modeling programs is their propensity to bring your computer to its knees and cause it to crash. Hours upon hours of work can be lost in a moment shorter than a heartbeat. Even with auto-save, I often would save a stable version of the model with a time stamp in the file name (MODEL-20151013-1023) so I always had a fallback should the version I was working on prove to be unstable.

_EDIT: 2015-10-14-added link to form-Z website_ http://autodessys.com


----------



## Bishoppess

WDR said:


> I've used form-Z for years. It's a very powerful NURBs and Solid modeler with strong organic form capabilities. I found the interface to be very intuitive as well.
> 
> It is good to warn people that there is a steep learning curve to 3D modeling, no matter how simple using the program seems. Even after you master the building of the model, there is still the rendering to deal with. Different programs have different strengths to them, often each single program has a particular aspect of modeling where it excels over the others. Rarely do you get a program that does it all--at least, that the average person can afford.


Thanks, I'll look into that one! I have the 3DS Max/Mudbox/Maya/etc set from when I was in an animation program a few years back. Eventually had to choose between paying for art school or paying for life in general, so I didn't learn as much about the modeling end of things as I wished I had. And I don't speak the language very well either. Mainly, I suck at backgrounds and concept design for things like vehicles and space ships and was hoping to at least use some blocked in shapes to help build my scenes. Because I might not be a 3D wiz, but I can definately put lines on paper and convince you its a person. Thanks again, I'll go looking for that program!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrown67

Bishoppess said:


> Thanks, I'll look into that one! I have the 3DS Max/Mudbox/Maya/etc set from when I was in an animation program a few years back. Eventually had to choose between paying for art school or paying for life in general, so I didn't learn as much about the modeling end of things as I wished I had. And I don't speak the language very well either. Mainly, I suck at backgrounds and concept design for things like vehicles and space ships and was hoping to at least use some blocked in shapes to help build my scenes. Because I might not be a 3D wiz, but I can definately put lines on paper and convince you its a person. Thanks again, I'll go looking for that program!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I've been playing around with blender as well, for the same purposes of blocking out scenes. I got this result pretty quickly yesterday:


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> I've used form-Z for years. It's a very powerful NURBs and Solid modeler with strong organic form capabilities. I found the interface to be very intuitive as well.
> 
> It is good to warn people that there is a steep learning curve to 3D modeling, no matter how simple using the program seems. Even after you master the building of the model, there is still the rendering to deal with. Different programs have different strengths to them, often each single program has a particular aspect of modeling where it excels over the others. Rarely do you get a program that does it all--at least, that the average person can afford.
> 
> One feature you should look for in any modeling program is Auto-Save. One of the primary, undocumented features of most 3d CAD/Modeling programs is their propensity to bring your computer to its knees and cause it to crash. Hours upon hours of work can be lost in a moment shorter than a heartbeat. Even with auto-save, I often would save a stable version of the model with a time stamp in the file name (MODEL-20151013-1023) so I always had a fallback should the version I was working on prove to be unstable.
> 
> _EDIT: 2015-10-14-added link to form-Z website_ http://autodessys.com


That's really true, how do you feel about blender? Does it hold up compared to the rest of them?


----------



## cjglos

Fabulous. Very talented


----------



## jbrown67

cjglos said:


> Fabulous. Very talented


Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

I added a client reviews section to my website, take a look and see what my previous clients have said about me.

If you are a previous client please leave a comment there:

http://www.jeffbrowngraphics.com/client-reviews


----------



## WDR

jbrown67 said:


> That's really true, how do you feel about blender? Does it hold up compared to the rest of them?


I haven't used Blender myself-yet-but I've seen incredible work come out of it (linky here). Based on that high quality output, I would say that Blender is well worth the time investment to learn how to use it. One of the examples of how well Blender works was a cartoon called Big Buck Bunny. Done completely with open source tools, with Blender being the animation rendering software.

For many years Maya has been, and I think it still is, the standard for computer animation work. Maya is now owned by AutoDesk, the creator of AutoCAD. I would say that Blender has made a place for itself that allows it to compete with Maya. In particular, it allows independent artists to create high-quality animations under a tight budget. Form-Z has been very popular with animators to create the models that are then ported into Maya and other animation packages for animating. There have been a lot of big budget movies (_Batman & Robin_ and _Space Cowboys_ are the only two I can think of off the top of my head) that used form-Z to create the models used in the movies' special effects.

The important thing is that Blender is *free*. If any of you has a kid who is interested in animation, Blender in a good (inexpensive) Linux box is a good place to start. (I would recommend a Mac with Final Cut Pro. Worth the money if you want to learn animation and then be able to edit the scenes into a movie.)


----------



## Covervault (Mark)

Jeff, I don't think you'll have any trouble getting work. Well done.


----------



## James R Wells

My review:



> I hired Jeff to do a custom cover for my science fiction novel The Great Symmetry. The resulting cover is excellent and has contributed to the success of the book.
> 
> I sent Jeff some text from the first chapter, and he composed an awesome cover image. He provided various progress versions as he worked on it, and incorporated my feedback into the final image. He was great to work with during the process.
> 
> Jeff will be my first choice to create the cover of my next novel.


Jeff, I've been meaning to mail you a print copy with the cover and I keep spacing it. But I will.


----------



## Logan R.

Jeff was my first choice for illustrator for my latest book. Loved working with him, and loved the work he created for me. Can't wait to work with him on the sequel! Definitely going to hang this up in my office.










Here's my review from his site:



> I found Jeff from KBoards, and after seeing his incredible work, I couldn't wait to work with him. When it came time for my next book cover, he was my first choice. Working with him was fantastic. I sent him my inquiry, and within half an hour I had a reply from him. He's always quick to respond, keeps you updated throughout the process, and takes any input you give him. I can't wait to work with him again!


----------



## jbrown67

Logan R. said:


> Jeff was my first choice for illustrator for my latest book. Loved working with him, and loved the work he created for me. Can't wait to work with him on the sequel! Definitely going to hang this up in my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my review from his site:


Thanks for posting Logan! I've had lots of good comments on the idea of the book, people sound intrigued enough to read it! I hope my cover can help.


----------



## jbrown67

Covervault said:


> Jeff, I don't think you'll have any trouble getting work. Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

James R Wells said:


> My review:
> 
> Jeff, I've been meaning to mail you a print copy with the cover and I keep spacing it. But I will.


I look forward to it!


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> I haven't used Blender myself--yet--but I've seen incredible work come out of it (linky here). Based on that high quality output, I would say that Blender is well worth the time investment to learn how to use it. One of the examples of how well Blender works was a cartoon called Big Buck Bunny. Done completely with open source tools, with Blender being the animation rendering software.
> 
> For many years Maya has been, and I think it still is, the standard for computer animation work. Maya is now owned by AutoDesk, the creator of AutoCAD. I would say that Blender has made a place for itself that allows it to compete with Maya. In particular, it allows independent artists to create high-quality animations under a tight budget. Form-Z has been very popular with animators to create the models that are then ported into Maya and other animation packages for animating. There have been a lot of big budget movies (_Batman & Robin_ and _Space Cowboys_ are the only two I can think of off the top of my head) that used form-Z to create the models used in the movies' special effects.
> 
> The important thing is that Blender is *free*. If any of you has a kid who is interested in animation, Blender in a good (inexpensive) Linux box is a good place to start. (I would recommend a Mac with Final Cut Pro. Worth the money if you want to learn animation and then be able to edit the scenes into a movie.)


Thanks, I appreciate you sharing that knowledge. Those animations with blender look great!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is some more of what I've been doing on blender. I'm starting to get some great quick results! The first image is my blender model which took about an hour and a half, and the second is a piece I made in photoshop a few months ago. I used this as my idea for the castle.


----------



## jbrown67

Some more 3d modelling


----------



## jbrown67

New work!


----------



## Bishoppess

/is immediately jealous. 

I either need to finish this book so I can throw money at the screen or learn how to be this awesome /checks bank account. Ummmmmm.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrown67

Bishoppess said:


> /is immediately jealous.
> 
> I either need to finish this book so I can throw money at the screen or learn how to be this awesome /checks bank account. Ummmmmm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Haha! I hope we can work together in the future!


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a few process steps for this image, you could expect to get similar steps emailed to you as a client.

Here is my base model that I built in 3d software. I have just started using 3D to get a sharper result, but It's not my usual process.









Basic mood









Textures & color









Finishing it up









Final









Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## jbrown67

More new work!


----------



## jbrown67

3D learning has been going well! I built this today in 15 minutes.


----------



## jbrown67

Fantasy writers: I need a writer for epic fantasy (somewhat dark) if you are interested, please send a 1 page sample of something you have done (it can be an excerpt, if you send a whole book, let me know what the best page is)

It is for an art / story book that I am going to do a Kickstarter for. This would be a long term project, and we would be working together to create the locations / environments but you would have freedom to create everything else. If you are a writer, or know one, please send me an email with a sample. Kickstarter experience is a big plus, so please mention any successful Kickstarter projects as well as anything else that may relate to this project.

Of course we would both earn money from the Kickstarter project, but this would be a side project until then. I am expecting to get a few replies, so I am very sorry if you aren't chosen but I will keep all of the emails for further projects.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bishoppess

You just had to tempt me, didn't you!? /weeps

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JalexM

jbrown67 said:


> Fantasy writers: I need a writer for epic fantasy (somewhat dark) if you are interested, please send a 1 page sample of something you have done (it can be an excerpt, if you send a whole book, let me know what the best page is)
> 
> It is for an art / story book that I am going to do a Kickstarter for. This would be a long term project, and we would be working together to create the locations / environments but you would have freedom to create everything else. If you are a writer, or know one, please send me an email with a sample. Kickstarter experience is a big plus, so please mention any successful Kickstarter projects as well as anything else that may relate to this project.
> 
> Of course we would both earn money from the Kickstarter project, but this would be a side project until then. I am expecting to get a few replies, so I am very sorry if you aren't chosen but I will keep all of the emails for further projects.
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


Can you wait a few years? I'm doing an epic 6 book fantasy series after I get a few other ideas out of my head.


----------



## jbrown67

JalexM said:


> Can you wait a few years? I'm doing an epic 6 book fantasy series after I get a few other ideas out of my head.


Haha! Well, I might be ready for another one in a few years.


----------



## WDR

jbrown67 said:


> Fantasy writers: I need a writer for epic fantasy (somewhat dark) if you are interested, please send a 1 page sample of something you have done (it can be an excerpt, if you send a whole book, let me know what the best page is)
> 
> It is for an art / story book that I am going to do a Kickstarter for. *This would be a long term project*, and we would be working together to create the locations / environments but you would have freedom to create everything else. If you are a writer, or know one, please send me an email with a sample. Kickstarter experience is a big plus, so please mention any successful Kickstarter projects as well as anything else that may relate to this project.
> 
> Of course we would both earn money from the Kickstarter project, but this would be a side project until then. I am expecting to get a few replies, so I am very sorry if you aren't chosen but I will keep all of the emails for further projects.
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


Well, at least you recognize just how long this is going to take. 

Kickstarter is not what it was. In the beginning, it was for the little guys to raise money to help them get a project off the ground. Now, it is more for large corporate concerns to pre-market a new product than it is about helping artists and inventors get their business off the ground. There is nothing wrong with this in a business sense, but I feel a multi-million-dollar company trying to use a Kickstarter campaign takes away attention from the little guys who cannot afford to develop their new product idea.

Before you start a campaign, you have to have it already planned out and structured in what you want to do, what you want to offer, and what your goals are. You also want to market the hell out of your campaign at least one or two months BEFORE you actually _start_ the campaign. Just like Amazon's bestsellers list, a hot new title floats to the top pretty quickly and gets all the attention. But an equally good story can languish for months or years near the bottom before it gets noticed. Kickstarter campaigns suffer from the same issues. A campaign that jumps at the start gets attention and may likely reach its goals. It will get promoted because it is really popular and that gets it even more attention. But a campaign that doesn't gain at least 25% of its marketing within the first day or two of the campaign is likely doomed to fizzle out and fail long before the campaign comes to an end.

You really want to make sure you have at least 60% of your donors lined up before you start the campaign so they will jump on when it begins. If you don't, then it is unlikely your campaign will go much further than friends and family and will not gain any traction needed to reach the goal before it expires.

Plan on doing nothing else other than manage your campaign during its duration. Set aside all other work and focus on the campaign, promoting the campaign everywhere, and making sure you can produce the goods in a timely fashion for rewards to donors when the campaign is done. Also, you have to organize how to deliver the goodies when the campaign ends. So you will need to allot time for that effort as well. All this costs money, so make sure that your campaign will raise enough money to cover expenses, too.

Kickstarter campaigns are hard and time-consuming work. Be prepared for it. And don't forget the work doesn't end once the campaign comes to an end. You have to deliver on your promises, too.


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Well, at least you recognize just how long this is going to take.
> 
> Kickstarter is not what it was. In the beginning, it was for the little guys to raise money to help them get a project off the ground. Now, it is more for large corporate concerns to pre-market a new product than it is about helping artists and inventors get their business off the ground. There is nothing wrong with this in a business sense, but I feel a multi-million-dollar company trying to use a Kickstarter campaign takes away attention from the little guys who cannot afford to develop their new product idea.
> 
> Before you start a campaign, you have to have it already planned out and structured in what you want to do, what you want to offer, and what your goals are. You also want to market the hell out of your campaign at least one or two months BEFORE you actually _start_ the campaign. Just like Amazon's bestsellers list, a hot new title floats to the top pretty quickly and gets all the attention. But an equally good story can languish for months or years near the bottom before it gets noticed. Kickstarter campaigns suffer from the same issues. A campaign that jumps at the start gets attention and may likely reach its goals. It will get promoted because it is really popular and that gets it even more attention. But a campaign that doesn't gain at least 25% of its marketing within the first day or two of the campaign is likely doomed to fizzle out and fail long before the campaign comes to an end.
> 
> You really want to make sure you have at least 60% of your donors lined up before you start the campaign so they will jump on when it begins. If you don't, then it is unlikely your campaign will go much further than friends and family and will not gain any traction needed to reach the goal before it expires.
> 
> Plan on doing nothing else other than manage your campaign during its duration. Set aside all other work and focus on the campaign, promoting the campaign everywhere, and making sure you can produce the goods in a timely fashion for rewards to donors when the campaign is done. Also, you have to organize how to deliver the goodies when the campaign ends. So you will need to allot time for that effort as well. All this costs money, so make sure that your campaign will raise enough money to cover expenses, too.
> 
> Kickstarter campaigns are hard and time-consuming work. Be prepared for it. And don't forget the work doesn't end once the campaign comes to an end. You have to deliver on your promises, too.


Thanks for this, I appreciate it! I will take all of that into account and see if it is possible. Thanks.


----------



## jbrown67

Hello guys! I am doing discounts for the month of November 2015. 

My usual rates are $450 for front cover
$200 extra for typography / graphic design for the cover
$200 extra for wraparound cover.

I am lowering this to $400 for the front cover 
$100 extra for the wraparound cover
$100 extra for graphic design

Please send me an email at [email protected] if you are interested!


----------



## jbrown67

New work!


----------



## jbrown67

jbrown67 said:


> Fantasy writers: I need a writer for epic fantasy (somewhat dark) if you are interested, please send a 1 page sample of something you have done (it can be an excerpt, if you send a whole book, let me know what the best page is)
> 
> It is for an art / story book that I am going to do a Kickstarter for. This would be a long term project, and we would be working together to create the locations / environments but you would have freedom to create everything else. If you are a writer, or know one, please send me an email with a sample. Kickstarter experience is a big plus, so please mention any successful Kickstarter projects as well as anything else that may relate to this project.
> 
> Of course we would both earn money from the Kickstarter project, but this would be a side project until then. I am expecting to get a few replies, so I am very sorry if you aren't chosen but I will keep all of the emails for further projects.
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


I have found an author with good kickstarter experience, thank you to everyone who sent in their samples. I truly hope to work with you all someday! I read some great stuff in what you sent.


----------



## jbrown67

New book cover for Alex Rogers!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a cover for +Russ Linton's Pilgrim of the Storm
Take a look at it here: http://russlinton.com/2015/11/04/pilgrim-of-the-storm-cover-reveal/

I did this cover illustration (not the typography for this cover).
I am doing covers like this for the month of November for $400.

If you are interested, feel free to ask me any questions at [email protected] and take a look at the rest of my work at www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


----------



## geronl

These images are awesome. Way out of my league, but awesome.


----------



## Alex Rogers

jbrown67 said:


> Here is a cover for +Russ Linton's Pilgrim of the Storm
> Take a look at it here: http://russlinton.com/2015/11/04/pilgrim-of-the-storm-cover-reveal/
> 
> I did this cover illustration (not the typography for this cover).
> I am doing covers like this for the month of November for $400.
> 
> If you are interested, feel free to ask me any questions at [email protected] and take a look at the rest of my work at www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


This is amazing!


----------



## AjaxMinoan

Wow, you made this stuff? Pat yourself on the back. The one with the crashed plane even suits one idea I had for a book.


----------



## jbrown67

AjaxMinoan said:


> Wow, you made this stuff? Pat yourself on the back. The one with the crashed plane even suits one idea I had for a book.


Thanks! Yes, it is all my work. I appreciate it!


----------



## jbrown67

geronl said:


> These images are awesome. Way out of my league, but awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## AltMe

geronl said:


> These images are awesome. Way out of my league, but awesome.


I think this sums me up as well.

By the time you add 30% to convert to Aus$, it makes them very very expensive.

One day perhaps.


----------



## Frank Tayell

.


----------



## jbrown67

Frank Tayell said:


> Apologies for not posting this sooner, but I used Jeff for the cover of Serious Crimes, and it's truly awesome. It's basically the scene from the book when the first murder victim is found. The detail's are spectacular, (and look fantastic on the paperback). I'm hoping to use him again for Books 2 & 3 in the series, and perhaps some others, budget allowing. Thanks Jeff


Thanks Frank! I'm starting on the next one right now!
Jeff


----------



## James R Wells

On the topic of price (which can be daunting for sure), I would like to encourage everyone to consider potential total return over a period of 12 months or so. If you have a full length novel you really believe in, which just lacks a great cover, you could get your money back and more.

For instance I believe that my cover done by Jeff was a contributor to getting my first BookBub, in addition to adding some incremental amount of daily sales (which I'll never be able to measure).

This comment isn't limited to this specific artist (hi Jeff!), but certainly applies here.


----------



## jbrown67

James R Wells said:


> On the topic of price (which can be daunting for sure), I would like to encourage everyone to consider potential total return over a period of 12 months or so. If you have a full length novel you really believe in, which just lacks a great cover, you could get your money back and more.
> 
> For instance I believe that my cover done by Jeff was a contributor to getting my first BookBub, in addition to adding some incremental amount of daily sales (which I'll never be able to measure).
> 
> This comment isn't limited to this specific artist (hi Jeff!), but certainly applies here.


Thanks James! It looks like your book is doing awesome! I just checked and it is at #45 of all paid books right now. Congratulations! I hope I was of some help.


----------



## James R Wells

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks James! It looks like your book is doing awesome! I just checked and it is at #45 of all paid books right now. Congratulations! I hope I was of some help.


I think the cover is a significant contributor. For instance, if it tipped the balance in getting accepted by BookBub (we'll never know), it's a game-changer right there. I've been doing a whole thread on the promotion with all the details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,226621.0.html


----------



## jbrown67

TimothyEllis said:


> I think this sums me up as well.
> 
> By the time you add 30% to convert to Aus$, it makes them very very expensive.
> 
> One day perhaps.


Hopefully one day!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

James R Wells said:


> I think the cover is a significant contributor. For instance, if it tipped the balance in getting accepted by BookBub (we'll never know), it's a game-changer right there. I've been doing a whole thread on the promotion with all the details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,226621.0.html


wow that looks great! I'll be sure to keep that bookmarked in case people have questions about it.


----------



## jbrown67

New work!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I like it. I would like it even more if it grew into a huge steam punk train


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I like it. I would like it even more if it grew into a huge steam punk train


That would have been better!


----------



## jbrown67

Hello! I updated my book covers section, hopefully it is more helpful. I have posted about 30 covers, some that aren't on Kboards yet. Please let me know if there is anything I can add there!
http://www.jeffbrowngraphics.com/book-covers
Jeff


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Hello! I updated my book covers section, hopefully it is more helpful. I have posted about 30 covers, some that aren't on Kboards yet. Please let me know if there is anything I can add there!
> Jeff


I LOVE the third one down on the right hand side.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I LOVE the third one down on the right hand side.


Haha! I think you may be biased


----------



## 68564

Are all the ones you have up now accounted for already?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

VydorScope said:


> Are all the ones you have up now accounted for already?


I have a few he did not used up yet


----------



## jbrown67

VydorScope said:


> Are all the ones you have up now accounted for already?


All those are accounted for, I'd be happy to make a new one for you though, it could be similar to any of them!
Jeff


----------



## Maestro

Same here - can't wait for my book releases in 2016!


----------



## jbrown67

EF5 said:


> Jeff, you are incredible. I can't wait to work with you one day (still writing my first novel), maybe sometime in 2016 if I'm lucky!


Thank you! I hope it works out for you!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

New work from this month!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> New work from this month!


Pretty!


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a new wraparound book cover I have been working on. I was trying to do something somewhat original here with a ship design I have never seen before. I hope I succeeded! I had so much fun on this one, I would love to do more of these soon.


----------



## Matt Ryan

Jeff was wonderful to work with. Quick, professional and the results were fantastic.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

That space cover is great.


----------



## jbrown67

Matt Ryan said:


> Jeff was wonderful to work with. Quick, professional and the results were fantastic.
> 
> Thanks Jeff!


Thanks! I'm glad you are happy with it! It was a blast to work on.
Jeff


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> Here's a new wraparound book cover I have been working on. I was trying to do something somewhat original here with a ship design I have never seen before. I hope I succeeded! I had so much fun on this one, I would love to do more of these soon.


LOVE!!!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Beautiful work! I'm still at the level of self-made covers for the moment, but I'm planning to invest in new covers soon (just as soon as I have the available funds), so I'll be sure to look you up.


----------



## jbrown67

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Beautiful work! I'm still at the level of self-made covers for the moment, but I'm planning to invest in new covers soon (just as soon as I have the available funds), so I'll be sure to look you up.


Thank you! I hope that works out!
Jeff


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

I plan on getting in contact with you at some point within the first quarter of the year. Your work is incredible.


----------



## jbrown67

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> I plan on getting in contact with you at some point within the first quarter of the year. Your work is incredible.


Great! I look forward to it!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> That space cover is great.


Thanks! I'd do another one for you


----------



## jbrown67

VydorScope said:


> LOVE!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## jbrown67

It’s the end of an amazing year. This year I worked on 104 separate projects as a freelance artist, I made hundreds of pieces, and over a thousand sketches. I also grew a lot as an artist and a person! I got married in February, and my wife and I are now expecting a baby by June of 2016. I have never worked so hard in my life as I did this year, yet I have never had a year this amazing! I truly look forward to 2016. I am so excited to see what happens, what projects I am able to work on, and how much more I will be able to grow. Have a great new year and work hard on whatever you love to do!


----------



## Logan R.

jbrown67 said:


> It's the end of an amazing year. This year I worked on 104 separate projects as a freelance artist, I made hundreds of pieces, and over a thousand sketches. I also grew a lot as an artist and a person! I got married in February, and my wife and I are now expecting a baby by June of 2016. I have never worked so hard in my life as I did this year, yet I have never had a year this amazing! I truly look forward to 2016. I am so excited to see what happens, what projects I am able to work on, and how much more I will be able to grow. Have a great new year and work hard on whatever you love to do!


Congrats on the marriage and the baby! Proud to say that one of your 104 projects was an illustration you did for me. Can't wait to work with you again in 2016!


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> It's the end of an amazing year. This year I worked on 104 separate projects as a freelance artist, I made hundreds of pieces, and over a thousand sketches. I also grew a lot as an artist and a person! I got married in February, and my wife and I are now expecting a baby by June of 2016. I have never worked so hard in my life as I did this year, yet I have never had a year this amazing! I truly look forward to 2016. I am so excited to see what happens, what projects I am able to work on, and how much more I will be able to grow. Have a great new year and work hard on whatever you love to do!


W00T!!! Congrats on the marriage and kid! A whole new adventure starts for you in June!


----------



## jbrown67

Happy new year! 

I'm ready to start 2016 with lots of new projects, I'm just starting to get a lot of emails in for new work, so make sure you get in touch with me soon for anything you might need artwork for! 

I'm looking forward to another great year and I can't wait to see what new projects you all throw at me! 

www.jeffbrowngraphics.com
[email protected]


----------



## kwanloo

Very sc-fi and artistic. I wonder whether you would charge the same or less to do a similar cover like mine?


----------



## jbrown67

kwanloo said:


> Very sc-fi and artistic. I wonder whether you would charge the same or less to do a similar cover like mine?


Hello! I would charge less, I could do something like that for $350 as it is mainly graphic design.

Thank you for the question!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

Logan R. said:


> Congrats on the marriage and the baby! Proud to say that one of your 104 projects was an illustration you did for me. Can't wait to work with you again in 2016!


Thanks! Looking forward to working with you as well!


----------



## WDR

Congrats, Jeff!

I'm sure we can keep you busy and your new family well fed for the new year and beyond.


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Congrats, Jeff!
> 
> I'm sure we can keep you busy and your new family well fed for the new year and beyond.


 I hope so! Keep on writing everybody!!! (preferably sci-fi and fantasy haha)

Let me know when you want me to start on your next cover! I'd be happy to do another one for you!
Jeff


----------



## jazzywaltz

Fantastic stuff! Do you have any examples of covers you've done with typography on them?


----------



## Guest

That is so Awesome! Great job!!


----------



## jbrown67

jazzywaltz said:


> Fantastic stuff! Do you have any examples of covers you've done with typography on them?


Thank you very much!
I have done some typography work I am quite proud of, but unfortunately nothing I can show yet.

I have a few older samples I have done for logos and board games here: https://boardgamegeek.com/thread/1479470/750-boards-450-illustrations-250-logos-jeff-brownA

I also did the cover and typography for James Wells' book: http://www.amazon.com/Great-Symmetry-Revised-James-Wells/dp/0996142509/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1452093250&sr=1-1&keywords=james+wells

However the typography is fairly simple there.

Thank you for your interest! 
Jeff


----------



## James R Wells

jbrown67 said:


> I also did the cover and typography for James Wells' book: http://www.amazon.com/Great-Symmetry-Revised-James-Wells/dp/0996142509/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1452093250&sr=1-1&keywords=james+wells
> 
> However the typography is fairly simple there.


The Kindle edition (link in my signature) better shows the graphics of the cover, which are dimmed a bit by Amazon on the page for the print edition linked above. This cover has made a big difference for the book over the past few months including (I believe) helping get selected for a BookBub that was very successful.


----------



## jbrown67

jorge bermudez said:


> That is so Awesome! Great job!!


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

James R Wells said:


> The Kindle edition (link in my signature) better shows the graphics of the cover, which are dimmed a bit by Amazon on the page for the print edition linked above. This cover has made a big difference for the book over the past few months including (I believe) helping get selected for a BookBub that was very successful.


Thanks James!!


----------



## jbrown67

New map!


----------



## jbrown67

Just wanted to share a couple of covers I did last year for Krista Walsh:

http://www.amazon.com/Bloodlore-Cadis-Trilogy-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00ZO7IAJC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017FB84JA/ref=series_rw_dp_sw


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Just wanted to share a couple of covers I did last year for Krista Walsh:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bloodlore-Cadis-Trilogy-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00ZO7IAJC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017FB84JA/ref=series_rw_dp_sw


Very nice, especially Bloodlore. Did you handle the typography as well? Here's a Jeff original  on my office wall.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Very nice, especially Bloodlore. Did you handle the typography as well? Here's a Jeff original  on my office wall.


Thanks! Unfortunately not. Whoever is responsible for that did a good job though!

Thanks for posting that print, it looks great!


----------



## Logan R.

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Very nice, especially Bloodlore. Did you handle the typography as well? Here's a Jeff original  on my office wall.


Where did you get this print done at? I want to hang up a print of the illustration Jeff did for me too!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Logan R. said:


> Where did you get this print done at? I want to hang up a print of the illustration Jeff did for me too!


I had the print done here: http://www.photo4me.com/
The frame is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00H50FSJ6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
Posters created for fans: http://print24.com/uk/


----------



## Logan R.

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I had the print done here: http://www.photo4me.com/
> The frame is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00H50FSJ6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> Posters created for fans: http://print24.com/uk/


Thanks!


----------



## jbrown67

Poster for Mark E Coopers' book series "Merkiaari Wars"


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Poster for Mark E Coopers' book series "Merkiaari Wars"


What a splendid looking poster it is too!


----------



## Bishoppess

Oooh. Beautimous. Love the progression from person to mech. And the lighting and fog too!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrown67

Bishoppess said:


> Oooh. Beautimous. Love the progression from person to mech. And the lighting and fog too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## WDR

Nice! Very nice!

I wonder how one of those would handle on Rt. 128 in Boston during rush hour…?


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Nice! Very nice!
> 
> I wonder how one of those would handle on Rt. 128 in Boston during rush hour...?


If you don't mind crushing all of the cars and a few casualties, I would say the 4th one would be great for you!


----------



## andrewdobell

Excellent work Jeff!


----------



## jbrown67

andrewdobell said:


> Excellent work Jeff!


Thank you!!


----------



## etherme

Dude . . . incredible art!


----------



## jbrown67

etherme said:


> Dude . . . incredible art!


Thank you!!


----------



## Gessert Books

I had the good fortune of working with some of Jeff's art for a recent project. Jeff's really awesome at creating images that lend themselves well to all sorts of layout approaches.


----------



## jbrown67

phillipgessert said:


> I had the good fortune of working with some of Jeff's art for a recent project. Jeff's really awesome at creating images that lend themselves well to all sorts of layout approaches.


Thanks for sharing! I love your work and I hope we can work together more in the future!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I had the print done here: http://www.photo4me.com/
> The frame is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00H50FSJ6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage
> Posters created for fans: http://print24.com/uk/


That's good to know, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a typography based cover I did:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017QPOPH0/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B017QPOPH0&linkCode=as2&tag=topofeverythi-20&linkId=P2C2VEIDJXM3BBSM


----------



## jbrown67

Hello!
I am wanting to get down a full list of my amazon covers so far. Please let me know if you know of one that I don't have included here, I am having trouble remembering them all. Some of them I haven't seen published yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Pilgrim-Storm-Russ-Linton-ebook/dp/B017S0NCI6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1454647001&sr=1-3&keywords=russ+linton
http://www.amazon.com/Stalked-Flames-Book-Dragons-Breath-ebook/dp/B012O4NCSQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/Bloodlore-Cadis-Trilogy-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00ZO7IAJC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/Stalked-Flames-Book-Dragons-Breath-ebook/dp/B012O4NCSQ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/Serious-Crimes-Strike-Match-1-ebook/dp/B017NZIO52/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YO2UO9M/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
http://www.amazon.com/Drifters-Alliance-Book-Elle-Casey-ebook/dp/B013V3VWXG/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZGFLW06/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017QPOPH0/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B017QPOPH0&linkCode=as2&tag=topofeverythi-20&linkId=P2C2VEIDJXM3BBSM
http://www.amazon.com/The-Great-Symmetry-Revised-Edition/dp/0996142509
http://www.amazon.com/Applicant-Conservation-Prequel-Fantasy-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00EH995U6/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
http://www.amazon.com/The-Conservation-Magic-Science-Adventure-ebook/dp/B00CGDPZRW/ref=pd_sim_351_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=516sa2g3SlL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_UX300_PJku-sticker-v3%2CTopRight%2C0%2C-44_AC_UL160_SR107%2C160_&refRID=1MXTF08TVEQTSXM33ZZW
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R5OIC5E/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FU5LSME/?tag=kbsig-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014PNYYBI/?tag=kbsig-20
http://www.amazon.com/Warrior-War-Chronicles-Book-1-ebook/dp/B00SGCWXYU/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1454974935&sr=1-3&keywords=sean+golden
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016C3KTUO/ref=series_rw_dp_sw


----------



## jbrown67

EF5 said:


> Love this! You're so talented!


Thank you! I appreciate it.
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a different kind of book cover, it's for Todd Crapper's "ScreenPlay" RPG game.


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a cover I did for Ben Dutter's rpg campaign book Hunt the Wicked: http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/171935/Hunt-the-Wicked-RPG


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Wow!! So nice!


----------



## Zaitsev

Stunning.


----------



## Kristal Shaff

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## WDR

jbrown67 said:


> Hello!
> I am wanting to get down a full list of my amazon covers so far. Please let me know if you know of one that I don't have included here, I am having trouble remembering them all. Some of them I haven't seen published yet&#8230;


Mine's not published yet (getting closer) but I did finally just go public with the cover. Can be seen here.

I admit, I'm not entirely done with selecting the font, but it looks like Garamond wins for me. Next step will be rendering the letters a little to make them pop out more.


----------



## FionnJameson

Holy moly. Your price is a little out of my range right now, but I am definitely bookmarking you for (hopefully, please god) future commissions.


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Mine's not published yet (getting closer) but I did finally just go public with the cover. Can be seen here.
> 
> I admit, I'm not entirely done with selecting the font, but it looks like Garamond wins for me. Next step will be rendering the letters a little to make them pop out more.


Awesome! It looks great! Do you mind if I share my art for it now?
Jeff


----------



## WDR

jbrown67 said:


> Awesome! It looks great! Do you mind if I share my art for it now?
> Jeff


Go ahead, Jeff! I'll update you if/when I modify the font styling. I want to see what a little 3D rendering might do for it to give the letters a little more depth on the page. I haven't done really anything yet as I'm up to my elbows shoveling bucket-loads of "prose" into the final chapters of the manuscript. Once it goes to editing, I'll be able to put my full attention on it.

Which reminds me, I've got to get started on the other cover. I'll email you on that in a few days.


----------



## jbrown67

I'm slowly starting to venture into other kinds of work. This piece is a heavily character and action based piece that took me a long time and a lot of sketching, but I am pretty happy with the result. It is a wraparound book cover illustration for William D Richard's "Dragon", www.williamdrichards.com/


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Go ahead, Jeff! I'll update you if/when I modify the font styling. I want to see what a little 3D rendering might do for it to give the letters a little more depth on the page. I haven't done really anything yet as I'm up to my elbows shoveling bucket-loads of "prose" into the final chapters of the manuscript. Once it goes to editing, I'll be able to put my full attention on it.
> 
> Which reminds me, I've got to get started on the other cover. I'll email you on that in a few days.


Sounds great! I look forward to it. 
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

FionnJameson said:


> Holy moly. Your price is a little out of my range right now, but I am definitely bookmarking you for (hopefully, please god) future commissions.


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## harker.roland

I second most here that your work is beautiful. At $450 it is definitely on the more affordable side of illustration work; while still being out of my prawny reach.


----------



## baldricko

Rich colors and excellent 3D perspective. I like them.


----------



## jbrown67

harker.roland said:


> I second most here that your work is beautiful. At $450 it is definitely on the more affordable side of illustration work; while still being out of my prawny reach.


Thank you! Someday


----------



## jbrown67

baldricko said:


> Rich colors and excellent 3D perspective. I like them.


Thank you very much!


----------



## jbrown67

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Wow!! So nice!


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

Nick Webb has released a cover I did for him about a year ago:


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

Not *quite* released. Not until July 4th-ish. You know, gotta stick with the Independence theme 

But I LOVE this cover. Thanks!


----------



## XandrieKovak

Gorgeous


----------



## jbrown67

Nick Endi Webb said:


> Not *quite* released. Not until July 4th-ish. You know, gotta stick with the Independence theme
> 
> But I LOVE this cover. Thanks!


Haha! That is awesome. The cover is released on your site that is


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Haha! That is awesome. The cover is released on your site that is


Nice. Did you do the typography as well?


----------



## barryjhutchison

Love these. Bookmarked your site. I'm starting work on a space opera after I've finished with The Bug, and your style would be perfect.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Nice. Did you do the typography as well?


No, I had done something similar but I think the name changed.

Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

barryjhutchison said:


> Love these. Bookmarked your site. I'm starting work on a space opera after I've finished with The Bug, and your style would be perfect.


Thank you! I would be happy to do a cover for you!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is the book cover illustration I did for Greg Dragon's book, Anstractor: Vestalia


----------



## barryjhutchison

jbrown67 said:


> Here is the book cover illustration I did for Greg Dragon's book, Anstractor: Vestalia


 

That's stunning!


----------



## jbrown67

barryjhutchison said:


> That's stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is the book cover illustration I did for Greg Dragon's book, Phasers of Anstractor


----------



## barryjhutchison

jbrown67 said:


> Here is the book cover illustration I did for Greg Dragon's book, Phasers of Anstractor


Amazing, as always.


----------



## jbrown67

A lot of people have asked to see some typography work. Here is a full wrap cover with typography for Kevin Crawford's "Godbound" game.


----------



## 68564

That full wrap is amazing! Well done!


----------



## celadon

Beautiful work!


----------



## jbrown67

Book cover illustration for Russ Linton's book, "Forge of the Jadugar" russlinton.com/


----------



## jbrown67

Hello amazing authors!

I wanted to share a quick post to mention that I have a new website with plenty of helpful information. I have also raised my rates to $500 from $450.

Let me know what you think of the new www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a book cover I did for Galactic - Ten Book Space Opera Sci-Fi Boxset: https://www.amazon.com/Galactic-Space-Opera-Sci-Fi-Boxset-ebook/dp/B01G0VECAG?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc


----------



## jbrown67

Book cover illustration for Krista Walsh's Bladelore book: https://www.amazon.com/Bladelore-Cadis-Trilogy-Book-3-ebook/dp/B01FOXLACE?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc


----------



## 68564

jbrown67 said:


> Here is a book cover I did for Galactic - Ten Book Space Opera Sci-Fi Boxset: https://www.amazon.com/Galactic-Space-Opera-Sci-Fi-Boxset-ebook/dp/B01G0VECAG?ie=UTF8&ref_=asap_bc


NIIIIIIICE!


----------



## Andrew Broderick

I can't afford you (yet), but those pictures give me goosebumps!


----------



## KL_Phelps

some great stuff!


----------



## A.E. Wasp

Your covers make me want to write a book just so I can use one of them.


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a book cover that I designed. I love working on these wraparound covers with typography, and I think this one turned out very well.


----------



## ShayneRutherford

jbrown67 said:


> Here is a book cover that I designed. I love working on these wraparound covers with typography, and I think this one turned out very well.


That cover is gorgeous. Just wanted to mention, though, that unless your client is planning on putting the bar code elsewhere, that blurb is going to be overlapped a bit, I think.


----------



## Anarchist

I write non-fiction. But as a sci-fi and fantasy fan...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

ShayneRutherford said:


> That cover is gorgeous. Just wanted to mention, though, that unless your client is planning on putting the bar code elsewhere, that blurb is going to be overlapped a bit, I think.


Agreed. Art is nice. Blurb needs to be justified IMO (I prefer it to ragged right) Barcode on the back lower right. Blurb needs to be much higher.


----------



## jbrown67

ShayneRutherford said:


> That cover is gorgeous. Just wanted to mention, though, that unless your client is planning on putting the bar code elsewhere, that blurb is going to be overlapped a bit, I think.


Very good point, thanks!

I usually do this as a rough idea for the createspace cover, once I get the exact specifications I fix it up with the template. I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Agreed. Art is nice. Blurb needs to be justified IMO (I prefer it to ragged right) Barcode on the back lower right. Blurb needs to be much higher.


For sure, I will be fixing that. Photoshop really needs a justify option... I have no idea why it doesn't.


----------



## barryjhutchison

jbrown67 said:


> For sure, I will be fixing that. Photoshop really needs a justify option... I have no idea why it doesn't.


It does in Window > Paragraph


----------



## WDR

jbrown67 said:


> For sure, I will be fixing that. Photoshop really needs a justify option... I have no idea why it doesn't.


Because Illustrator does. I would often create the artwork in Photoshop, then drop the completed image into Illustrator to position text on it.

For the Mac (& now iOS) is a program called Pixelmator, which goes very long way as a "Photoshop Killer." Though, I don't think it has quite the brush control that Photoshop does, but it does incredible work. Pixelmator DOES have dynamic justification tools for various elements. When you are moving objects around, the justification tools alert you when it is aligned with other objects. It also has a hidden vector drawing program secreted away inside itself, so when I want to do vectored graphics over an image, I can activate it with a keystroke. All that for under $30---and you don't have to be connected to the internet to make it work! This has fully replaced my need for Photoshop & Illustrator in one affordable package.

When I really need to use brushstrokes for painting, I use Corel Painter. My painting work has been favorably compared to the fine works produced at Jack'n'Jill pre-kindergarten daycare on finger painting day. So, Jeff, you are in no danger of losing work from me.


----------



## jbrown67

barryjhutchison said:


> It does in Window > Paragraph


Well then... I should have asked a long time ago! Thank you very much!


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Because Illustrator does. I would often create the artwork in Photoshop, then drop the completed image into Illustrator to position text on it.
> 
> For the Mac (& now iOS) is a program called Pixelmator, which goes very long way as a "Photoshop Killer." Though, I don't think it has quite the brush control that Photoshop does, but it does incredible work. Pixelmator DOES have dynamic justification tools for various elements. When you are moving objects around, the justification tools alert you when it is aligned with other objects. It also has a hidden vector drawing program secreted away inside itself, so when I want to do vectored graphics over an image, I can activate it with a keystroke. All that for under $30---and you don't have to be connected to the internet to make it work! This has fully replaced my need for Photoshop & Illustrator in one affordable package.
> 
> When I really need to use brushstrokes for painting, I use Corel Painter. My painting work has been favorably compared to the fine works produced at Jack'n'Jill pre-kindergarten daycare on finger painting day. So, Jeff, you are in no danger of losing work from me.


I will definitely check that out. I would love a good vector program and that sounds very convincing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MarkShark

WDR said:


> For the Mac (& now iOS) is a program called Pixelmator, which goes very long way as a "Photoshop Killer." Though, I don't think it has quite the brush control that Photoshop does, but it does incredible work. Pixelmator DOES have dynamic justification tools for various elements. When you are moving objects around, the justification tools alert you when it is aligned with other objects. It also has a hidden vector drawing program secreted away inside itself, so when I want to do vectored graphics over an image, I can activate it with a keystroke. All that for under $30---and you don't have to be connected to the internet to make it work! This has fully replaced my need for Photoshop & Illustrator in one affordable package.


I hope I'm not hijacking Jeff's thread by asking this, but how was the learning curve when you moved over to Pixelmator? I've been using Adobe software since Photoshop 7, but I'm not happy with being tied to a subscription. I also use Lightroom and Bridge, but could find replacements for those much more readily than for Photoshop. (I almost never use Illustrator). Also, can you create macros in it, like you can with Photoshop's Actions?


----------



## Peter Spenser

jbrown67 said:


> I would love a good vector program...


Inkscape is a free vector program for both macOS and Windows. It makes SVG images. (The "free" part they make up for on the cost of the how-to books to help you use it.) Some people swear by it. Kindle files can contain SVG graphics directly. EPUB files for iBooks have to have them inside a PDF file, but Inkscape can export its graphics to PDF.


----------



## sophiamaetodd

Gorgeous work Jeff! Just wanted to drop a line that I'm a fan of the art  Hope you get a lot of business!


----------



## WDR

MarkShark said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking Jeff's thread by asking this, but how was the learning curve when you moved over to Pixelmator? I've been using Adobe software since Photoshop 7, but I'm not happy with being tied to a subscription. I also use Lightroom and Bridge, but could find replacements for those much more readily than for Photoshop. (I almost never use Illustrator). Also, can you create macros in it, like you can with Photoshop's Actions?


Photoshop has a huge toolset, so naturally its learning curve is pretty steep for some things. Pixelmator doesn't have as huge a toolset, but what it has in quite powerful. Relative to that, its learning curve isn't quite as steep or as big as Photoshop. Pixelmator compares very favorably, from my point of view. It certainly does everything that I was using Photoshop for-and dare I say it does some things better. Perhaps I ought to say more easily, because it was easier to do things in Pixelmator than it was in Photoshop. At $30, you really can't go wrong with this program.


----------



## MarkShark

WDR said:


> Photoshop has a huge toolset, so naturally its learning curve is pretty steep for some things. Pixelmator doesn't have as huge a toolset, but what it has in quite powerful. Relative to that, its learning curve isn't quite as steep or as big as Photoshop. Pixelmator compares very favorably, from my point of view. It certainly does everything that I was using Photoshop for-and dare I say it does some things better. Perhaps I ought to say more easily, because it was easier to do things in Pixelmator than it was in Photoshop. At $30, you really can't go wrong with this program.


Thanks! I'll take a look.


----------



## WDR

jbrown67 said:


> I will definitely check that out. I would love a good vector program and that sounds very convincing! Thanks for sharing!


Pixelmator has a hidden victor graphics program built into it called Vectormator. It's just a keystroke away <SHIFT>-<CMD>-V

My only disappointment is that it can't export to SVG. That would make this a complete package for me if it could do that. We just need more people to request it as a feature and maybe we'll get it.

As Peter said above, for SVG, Inkscape is the path to follow. At least until Pixelmator adds SVG output to the program.


----------



## jbrown67

Peter Spenser said:


> Inkscape is a free vector program for both macOS and Windows. It makes SVG images. (The "free" part they make up for on the cost of the how-to books to help you use it.) Some people swear by it. Kindle files can contain SVG graphics directly. EPUB files for iBooks have to have them inside a PDF file, but Inkscape can export its graphics to PDF.


I will be looking into that too! Thanks so much!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

sophiamaetodd said:


> Gorgeous work Jeff! Just wanted to drop a line that I'm a fan of the art  Hope you get a lot of business!


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Pixelmator has a hidden victor graphics program built into it called Vectormator. It's just a keystroke away <SHIFT>-<CMD>-V
> 
> My only disappointment is that it can't export to SVG. That would make this a complete package for me if it could do that. We just need more people to request it as a feature and maybe we'll get it.
> 
> As Peter said above, for SVG, Inkscape is the path to follow. At least until Pixelmator adds SVG output to the program.


That would be very useful, if they do I will be very likely to buy it. I am considering it without as well


----------



## amdonehere

I had the wonderful chance of working with Jeff these last few months. The high quality of his work is obvious from the artwork he posted here and on his website. He does a lot of work for sci-fi and fantasy stories, but he's very versatile actually. I wanted to create some artwork based on scenes from my WWII historical fiction series, and he did a fantastic job for what I wanted. Here are two illustrations he created based on scenes in my book.

This first one is a re-creation of a German night raid on the Allies forces on Anzio Beach, 1944. I had written the scene based on real witnesses' accounts of how the beach looked at night during an attack. Jeff then took the information, along with old photos of the beach, and created this:










This second one is a more allegorical illustration of a fictional scene I had written based on the true event of the bombing of the US Army's 33rd Field Hospital on Anzio Beach, 1944.










The versions shown here don't even do the illustrations justice, because I had to reduce the file size by a lot to show them on this thread. I know Jeff works with a number of authors here, but just so everyone knows, he can create great illustrations for different genres too depending on what you need.

I have one more that he has done, but cannot show it yet until I unveil it when my next book is released. That one is excellent too and I will share it here after it is unveiled.


----------



## H.C.

@Jeff-Do you have any completed covers on the market in epic (high) fantasy?

Curious to see.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful work. When I can afford you, I will! 

Right now, I can't  

But I am bookmarking for the future. Absolutely stunning <3

TG


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> @Jeff-Do you have any completed covers on the market in epic (high) fantasy?
> 
> Curious to see.


For sure! I have done a few. High fantasy is my favorite genre and I really wish I could do more of it! Here are some examples:

https://www.amazon.com.mx/Warriors-Path-Castes-OutCastes-English-ebook/dp/B00HLJ80QE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1471373575&sr=8-2&keywords=castes+and+outcastes
https://www.amazon.com.mx/Bladelore-Krista-Walsh/dp/1533088659/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1471373601&sr=8-1&keywords=bladelore
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K3YD8LU#nav-subnav
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/185959/Godbound-A-Game-of-Divine-Heroes-Free-Edition


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

All of your work seems to be fantasy or science fiction. I love it. Would you be willing to do two (series) somewhat matching thriller, animal rights covers?


----------



## jbrown67

P.A. Woodburn said:


> All of your work seems to be fantasy or science fiction. I love it. Would you be willing to do two (series) somewhat matching thriller, animal rights covers?


For sure! I have done some thriller covers just nothing I can show yet. I would be happy to do anything though.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Will contact you when I come up with a title for 2nd book.


----------



## jbrown67

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Will contact you when I come up with a title for 2nd book.


Great! I look forward to it.


----------



## jbrown67

TMG said:


> Beautiful work. When I can afford you, I will!
> 
> Right now, I can't
> 
> But I am bookmarking for the future. Absolutely stunning <3
> 
> TG


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is my newest published book cover with typography!
https://www.amazon.fr/Grande-Ann%C3%A9e-Go%C3%A8tes-Searth-Cabal-ebook/dp/B01KKST7TG/


----------



## jbrown67

Here's another cover I did recently for Greg Dragon: https://www.amazon.com/Supreme-Leader-Anstractor-Sci-Fantasy-Adventure-ebook/dp/B01E2PP3H8/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8#nav-subnav


----------



## jbrown67

AlexaKang said:


> I had the wonderful chance of working with Jeff these last few months. The high quality of his work is obvious from the artwork he posted here and on his website. He does a lot of work for sci-fi and fantasy stories, but he's very versatile actually. I wanted to create some artwork based on scenes from my WWII historical fiction series, and he did a fantastic job for what I wanted. Here are two illustrations he created based on scenes in my book.
> 
> This first one is a re-creation of a German night raid on the Allies forces on Anzio Beach, 1944. I had written the scene based on real witnesses' accounts of how the beach looked at night during an attack. Jeff then took the information, along with old photos of the beach, and created this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This second one is a more allegorical illustration of a fictional scene I had written based on the true event of the bombing of the US Army's 33rd Field Hospital on Anzio Beach, 1944.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The versions shown here don't even do the illustrations justice, because I had to reduce the file size by a lot to show them on this thread. I know Jeff works with a number of authors here, but just so everyone knows, he can create great illustrations for different genres too depending on what you need.
> 
> I have one more that he has done, but cannot show it yet until I unveil it when my next book is released. That one is excellent too and I will share it here after it is unveiled.


Thanks for sharing Alexa, I am looking forward to being able to being able to show the third one, it is my favorite!


----------



## jbrown67

Book cover illustration for Michael Anderle's newest book, "We Have Contact"

https://www.amazon.com/HAVE-CONTACT-Kurtherian-Gambit-Book-ebook/dp/B01LBNE0IW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8#nav-subnav


----------



## Kathy Dee

Amazing images. I love your work. Perhaps, one day, I will be able to afford it.

Kathy x


----------



## jbrown67

K.D.McVey said:


> Amazing images. I love your work. Perhaps, one day, I will be able to afford it.
> 
> Kathy x


Thank you!!


----------



## jbrown67

I have been doing more character work, here is a piece I did for Matt Ryan: https://www.amazon.com/Alchemist-Academy-Book-Matt-Ryan-ebook/dp/B01964TJZ2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8#nav-subnav


----------



## C. Gockel

Just recently worked with Jeff to come up with a cover for a box set I'm in. He did this ahead of schedule:


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> I have been doing more character work, here is a piece I did for Matt Ryan: https://www.amazon.com/Alchemist-Academy-Book-Matt-Ryan-ebook/dp/B01964TJZ2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8#nav-subnav


I really like that Jeff.


----------



## J.B. Markes

K.D.McVey said:


> Amazing images. I love your work. Perhaps, one day, I will be able to afford it.
> 
> Kathy x


I agree. Absolutely gorgeous stuff. I need to save up my pennies.


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gockel said:


> Just recently worked with Jeff to come up with a cover for a box set I'm in. He did this ahead of schedule:


Thanks for sharing!!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I really like that Jeff.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## jbrown67

J.B. Markes said:


> I agree. Absolutely gorgeous stuff. I need to save up my pennies.


Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## susan_illene

Hey Jeff, just emailed you.  I've got another project coming up and looking forward to working with you again!


----------



## jbrown67

New book cover illustration with typography! Check out the book on facebook: @daughterofhavenglade


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Pretty!


----------



## H.C.

Thanks again for the excellent work Jeff! Looking forward to working together again on future projects. I love how this cover turned out.


----------



## T E Scott Writer

Wow, that cover is beautiful.


----------



## jbrown67

Glynn Stewart said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> Thanks again for the excellent work Jeff! Looking forward to working together again on future projects. I love how this cover turned out.


For sure! I am looking forward to working with you again as well. I think this is one of my favorite covers, thanks for the oportunity to paint a castle with mountains! That is my all time favorite scene to paint.

Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

T E Scott Writer said:


> Wow, that cover is beautiful.


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrown67

This is the cover (no typography yet) for Michael Anderle's "My Ride is a Bitch"


----------



## susan_illene

Thanks, Jeff, for doing such an awesome job on this cover!


----------



## jbrown67

Book cover for Susan Illene.

Photographer - Josh McCullock
Model - Rahela Mahmood

All the rest including placing and color editing model done by me!


----------



## Cephalophore

Fantastic work!


----------



## AlecHutson

Just chiming in to support Jeff, who was wonderful to work with as he designed my upcoming book cover. I asked for a cover that showed travelers approaching a ruined city, and I think he did a terrific job. The whole process was extremely professional - Jeff drew up a bunch of possible options to choose from, and then worked hard to refine the cover into just what I wanted. So a great experience, highly recommended.


----------



## manderle

Jeff is one of those artists you want to keep all to yourself, he is just that good, and that EASY to work with.

Highly Recommended,

Michael



jbrown67 said:


> This is the cover (no typography yet) for Michael Anderle's "My Ride is a b*tch"


----------



## jbrown67

Hello! I haven't been around here for a while so I have a backlog of new published covers!



Nick Webb's "Defiance"



https://www.amazon.com/Independence-Book-Legacy-Ship-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B01LWT2PK6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1484332238&sr=1-1&keywords=nick+webb



https://www.amazon.com/Justice-Calling-Kurtherian-Gambit-Reclaiming-ebook/dp/B01MQM45QD/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1484332498&sr=1-1&keywords=justice+is+calling



https://www.amazon.com/Release-Dogs-Kurtherian-Gambit-Book-ebook/dp/B01HP1TL6K/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8



https://www.amazon.com/Dont-Cross-This-Kurtherian-Gambit-ebook/dp/B01N91PRND/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8



https://www.amazon.com/Dark-Messiah-Second-Ages-Book-ebook/dp/B01MS0G41Q/ref=pd_sim_351_4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9DADCWRV2VZ2NPCW6JTD



https://www.amazon.com/Dragons-Bone-Dust-Tales-Earth-ebook/dp/B01K3YD8LU/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## kevin armstrong

Terrific covers. I'm working in a different genre at the moment. However I''ll be starting a fantasy series later in 2017 under a different pen name and will get in touch then.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I recognise those new covers. I've read all of Michael Anderle's books


----------



## jbrown67

kevin armstrong said:


> Terrific covers. I'm working in a different genre at the moment. However I''ll be starting a fantasy series later in 2017 under a different pen name and will get in touch then.


Thank you! I look forward to it. I have been getting almost all space opera lately. Not complaining of course, but I love painting fantasy!


----------



## H.C.

jbrown67 said:


> Thank you! I look forward to it. I have been getting almost all space opera lately. Not complaining of course, but I love painting fantasy!


Jeff-

I have book two of Daughter of Havenglade coming up soon! I hope we can work together again to make a great fantasy cover!


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> Jeff-
> 
> I have book two of Daughter of Havenglade coming up soon! I hope we can work together again to make a great fantasy cover!


Great! Send me an email and we can get it on the schedule! I had a blast on the first cover.


----------



## LouisaKlein

That's great work!   Do you offer discounts to writers ordering multiple covers in one go?


----------



## AngryGames

PM sent


----------



## jbrown67

LouisaKlein said:


> That's great work!  Do you offer discounts to writers ordering multiple covers in one go?


Thank you very much! Not at the moment for most covers but it does depend on what you are looking for. If you have a description of what you are looking for send me an email and we can discuss it further.

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

Audible has finally put up the pre-order, so I can post my new covers (done by Jeff Brown, natch)


----------



## jbrown67

bizmuth said:


> Audible has finally put up the pre-order, so I can post my new covers (done by Jeff Brown, natch)


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AngryGames

Just got my first cover finished with Jeff and I'm already starting him on another cover .










Super mega stoked as this is a sequel five years in the making and I wanted to make sure it had a great cover. For the next one I sure hope he knows how to draw oversized alien dinosaurs who have been reduced to driving funny little pizza delivery cabs through a run-down asteroid field full of "mobile bubble homes" heh.

Ahem. But seriously. Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## jbrown67

I had a great time working with Nick Webb on the cover for his newest book!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

That is one sexy cover. I've had it as the background on my phone for months now so I can ogle it every day. Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## D.L. Shutter

If you're coming from stock/pre-made world and are looking at custom illustrated covers for the first time, don't get sticker shock, 500$ is a fantastic price for work of this level. Artists that make similar quality work can charge much, much more.


----------



## AngryGames

Just had my second cover done, this one a bit more space-y. Extremely happy and having him start a third cover with plans for more as long as he has time!


----------



## AlecHutson

Great sci-fi covers! Jeff also does a terrific job with fantasy commissions - here's what he put together for my upcoming collection.


----------



## jbrown67

Nick Endi Webb said:


> That is one sexy cover. I've had it as the background on my phone for months now so I can ogle it every day. Thanks, Jeff!


Haha thank you! It's definitely one of my top 3 pieces  I bought the book in paperback to show it off.


----------



## Stevie Collier

Wow absolutely gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Dixon

Amazing covers!


----------



## kusanagi

jbrown67 said:


> Haha thank you! It's definitely one of my top 3 pieces  I bought the book in paperback to show it off.


phwoar


----------



## StarWriter

Jeff does awesome work. Highly recommend working with him.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Jeff can add another very pleased customer to his long list of references:



(And another Amazon top 100 bestseller to his CV!)


----------



## jbrown67

Glynn Stewart said:


> Jeff can add another very pleased customer to his long list of references:
> 
> 
> 
> (And another Amazon top 100 bestseller to his CV!)


Thanks for sharing! Now I get to put your name on my website so I can show off to everybody


----------



## H.C.

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Now I get to put your name on my website so I can show off to everybody


That spaceship is great. Has an insect look to it. Definitely not your generic space opera spaceship!


----------



## jbrown67

KenLozito said:


> Jeff does awesome work. Highly recommend working with him.


Thanks Ken! I appreciate it!


----------



## jbrown67

Stevie Collier said:


> Wow absolutely gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Did you mean me or my art?


----------



## jbrown67

John Dixon said:


> Amazing covers!


Thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

AngryGames said:


> Just had my second cover done, this one a bit more space-y. Extremely happy and having him start a third cover with plans for more as long as he has time!


Having fun working with you! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Wow!


----------



## amdonehere

Jeff did this one for me last year. I told Jeff I'll share it here but I held it back until my book was released in Nov. After that I got too busy and only now finally found a chance to show it on his thread here. This is an illustration of a scene in the High Vosges during WWII.


----------



## James Worlock

These all really pop and look awesome. Consistently epic looking.


----------



## kusanagi

AlexaKang said:


> Jeff did this one for me last year. I told Jeff I'll share it here but I held it back until my book was released in Nov. After that I got too busy and only now finally found a chance to show it on his thread here. This is an illustration of a scene in the High Vosges during WWII.


OOOOooohhhhhh that looks amazing!


----------



## jbrown67

AlexaKang said:


> Jeff did this one for me last year. I told Jeff I'll share it here but I held it back until my book was released in Nov. After that I got too busy and only now finally found a chance to show it on his thread here. This is an illustration of a scene in the High Vosges during WWII.


Thanks for sharing Alexa! I am still very happy with this piece.


----------



## jbrown67

Aeryn Leigh said:


> OOOOooohhhhhh that looks amazing!


Thank you!!


----------



## jbrown67

Just sharing a new cover I did for Russ Linton here: https://www.amazon.com/Wake-Alshasraa-Stormblade-Saga-Book-ebook/dp/B06VXV6TB4/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1493071024&sr=1-5&keywords=russ+linton

This one was challenging but I am happy with the result!


----------



## RichardHein

I'm also proud to be showing off a Jeff Brown custom cover. It's in my signature at the far right, but here's a better link.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0722D2QN3

Absurdly happy with the work and gearing up to get another one in a month or so.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

Finally finished up the typography (which was on our side) for Jeff's recover of my very first novel:


----------



## Guest

Extraordinary!


----------



## jbrown67

RichardHein said:


> I'm also proud to be showing off a Jeff Brown custom cover. It's in my signature at the far right, but here's a better link.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0722D2QN3
> 
> Absurdly happy with the work and gearing up to get another one in a month or so.


Thanks for sharing! I had a lot of fun working on it! Really looking forward to the next one.


----------



## jbrown67

Glynn Stewart said:


> Finally finished up the typography (which was on our side) for Jeff's recover of my very first novel:


Thanks for sharing! I love working on these with you!

Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

AngelinSydney said:


> Extraordinary!


Thanks!


----------



## jbrown67

Some new work:


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a timeline I created for Michael Anderle's Kurtherian Gambit universe


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> Here is a timeline I created for Michael Anderle's Kurtherian Gambit universe


I wondered if this was you! I'll remember this for future projects.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I wondered if this was you! I'll remember this for future projects.


Yup! I made it really organized so it can be easily changed.


----------



## jbrown67

New book cover for Frank Tayell!


----------



## jbrown67

To show some non-book cover related work of mine and somewhat humorous, here is a concept/pitch painting I did for a Tums commercial in collaboration with Grey NY and Illozoo.

The actual commercial was on TV for quite a while in a few countries: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvijJ9k7p8U


----------



## jbrown67

Another cover created is up on Amazon with a whole bunch of great authors!

https://www.amazon.com/Galactic-Frontiers-Collection-Military-Science-ebook/dp/B07197RD4Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1495146010&sr=1-1&keywords=galactic


----------



## jbrown67

https://www.amazon.com/Awakened-Expansion-Kurtherian-Gambit-Ascension-ebook/dp/B07146MCNY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8








https://www.amazon.com/Shades-Light-Kurtherian-Gambit-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B072J5TR1K/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8








https://www.amazon.com/Damned-Hell-Kurtherian-Gambit-Tribulations-ebook/dp/B072F64VLY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Here are a few covers I worked on with Michael Anderle. The first and second ones are just my typography and the third is all mine.


----------



## JohnRickett

These are fantastic. I was looking in the $250 range for a cover for my WIP, and couldn't find anything that felt _custom_ enough. I'll definitely need some custom art. Your covers are beautiful, and I'll be bookmarking this thread (and copying your info for redundancy) when it comes time to budget for covers.

Impressive, man. Really.


----------



## jbrown67

JohnRickett said:


> These are fantastic. I was looking in the $250 range for a cover for my WIP, and couldn't find anything that felt _custom_ enough. I'll definitely need some custom art. Your covers are beautiful, and I'll be bookmarking this thread (and copying your info for redundancy) when it comes time to budget for covers.
> 
> Impressive, man. Really.


Thanks so much! I hope to work with you in the future!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

My latest Jeff Brown map


----------



## WDR

JohnRickett said:


> These are fantastic&#8230;&#8230; I'll be bookmarking this thread (and copying your info for redundancy) when it comes time to budget for covers.


Budget! Budget like mad! If you have to when the time comes, borrow!

A good cover is the best investment you can make for your book. The cover is the most prevalent advertisement for your book you can have. Think of how many times you glanced at the book sitting on the coffee table or on the bookshelf, and that image on the cover enticed you to pick it up and read it again. Happens to me all the time!

Jeff's prices are very competitive in the market and he delivers fast results. The quality as shown above speaks for itself. Just make sure you leave ample time before your release date to get the cover done. The last thing you want to do is wait until the last minute only to discover Jeff has too many orders in front of you and the work can't be done by the scheduled release date.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> My latest Jeff Brown map


Thanks for sharing! I'm really happy with how this one turned out!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

Another new cover up for Timothy W. Long: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071LRLYLP


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Budget! Budget like mad! If you have to when the time comes, borrow!
> 
> A good cover is the best investment you can make for your book. The cover is the most prevalent advertisement for your book you can have. Think of how many times you glanced at the book sitting on the coffee table or on the bookshelf, and that image on the cover enticed you to pick it up and read it again. Happens to me all the time!
> 
> Jeff's prices are very competitive in the market and he delivers fast results. The quality as shown above speaks for itself. Just make sure you leave ample time before your release date to get the cover done. The last thing you want to do is wait until the last minute only to discover Jeff has too many orders in front of you and the work can't be done by the scheduled release date.


Thanks! When is your next cover happening?


----------



## Guest

jbrown67 said:


> New book cover for Frank Tayell!


That's good work, dude. I haven't read through this entire thread, but...have you dabbled designing on 99Designs? You'd be a perfect fit there. It's a quality site for authors and creators to collab on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, Jeff, somehow you've been here since 2015, posting all of this wonderful work and we somehow (as far as I can see) never gave you the official welcome for your vendor thread. So here it is! (If I missed it, and you've gotten this twice now, this is a refresher!

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. *And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!*[br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## ♨

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Jeff, somehow you've been here since 2015, posting all of this wonderful work and we somehow (as far as I can see) never gave you the official welcome for your vendor thread. So here it is! (If I missed it, and you've gotten this twice now, this is a refresher!


Wow. That is some serious slacking off by the mods. Tomorrow's CAPS-LOCK thread is writing itself . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dan C. Rinnert said:


> Wow. That is some serious slacking off by the mods. Tomorrow's CAPS-LOCK thread is writing itself . . .


It's Becca's fault.


----------



## jbrown67

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, Jeff, somehow you've been here since 2015, posting all of this wonderful work and we somehow (as far as I can see) never gave you the official welcome for your vendor thread. So here it is! (If I missed it, and you've gotten this twice now, this is a refresher!
> 
> Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. *And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!*[br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


Thanks so much! Kboards has been very kind to me in these two years, I appreciate all of your work.

Jeff


----------



## WDR

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks! When is your next cover happening?


Coming real soon! (Just had to do a car repair, so my budget is all messed up for a while.)


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> Coming real soon! (Just had to do a car repair, so my budget is all messed up for a while.)


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Craig Andrews

I don't think I've ever chimed in on this thread, but I'm really digging the new work, Jeff. I'll keep you in mind when I finally get around to writing my epic fantasy series -- I'll need a cover and a map.


----------



## jbrown67

Craig Andrews said:


> I don't think I've ever chimed in on this thread, but I'm really digging the new work, Jeff. I'll keep you in mind when I finally get around to writing my epic fantasy series -- I'll need a cover and a map.


Awesome! I look forward to it!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

As always, TOTALLY awesome, Mr. Brown


----------



## jbrown67

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> As always, TOTALLY awesome, Mr. Brown


Thank you very much!


----------



## H.C.

Just wanted to mention I've had great experiences working with Jeff on my first two books and am excited to see what he can do with future titles in my series. 

Highly recommended both for quality and service.


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> Just wanted to mention I've had great experiences working with Jeff on my first two books and am excited to see what he can do with future titles in my series.
> 
> Highly recommended both for quality and service.


Thanks! I have had a fantastic time working on your covers.

Jeff


----------



## Jerry S.

So it looks like around $900 for a cover with typography and wrap around? Gonna be saving up for that!


----------



## jbrown67

A couple of new published covers:


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

jbrown67 said:


> A couple of new published covers:


I love the red one.


----------



## Craig Andrews

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I love the red one.


T.J. posted the cover of Rain's Gambit in a FB group and I instantly recognized it as Jeff's work. It's absolutely gorgeous! With work like that, Jeff, you'll be giving Tom Edwards a lot of competition - if you aren't already.


----------



## jbrown67

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I love the red one.


Thanks! I am happy with it too. I bought it to show off on my bookshelf


----------



## Jack.Hardin

Wow. Well done!


----------



## jbrown67

Craig Andrews said:


> T.J. posted the cover of Rain's Gambit in a FB group and I instantly recognized it as Jeff's work. It's absolutely gorgeous! With work like that, Jeff, you'll be giving Tom Edwards a lot of competition - if you aren't already.


Thanks so much! I love Tom Edwards' work!


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

Some great work there. I see you did one of Frank Tayell's books. An incredibly nice man.


----------



## jbrown67

Jack.Hardin said:


> Wow. Well done!


Thank you!!


----------



## jbrown67

DIAMONDSINTHESKY said:


> Some great work there. I see you did one of Frank Tayell's books. An incredibly nice man.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Justawriter

Stunning! Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## jbrown67

PamelaKelley said:


> Stunning! Your work is gorgeous.


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Tstarnes

That is fabulous.  You do truly exception work.  One day I'll have a book that needs this kind of cover, and I can't wait.  I've even pushed up when I'm going to work on it just so I can come get one of these things.


----------



## jbrown67

Tstarnes said:


> That is fabulous. You do truly exception work. One day I'll have a book that needs this kind of cover, and I can't wait. I've even pushed up when I'm going to work on it just so I can come get one of these things.


Thank you! I look forward to it!!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a cover I did a small bit of work for! I worked with Bloomsbury Publishing on this one, I only did the city / landscape section, and the colors were later darkened and altered by their designers. I also did an illustration for the back of the book that I will show once it is online.


----------



## AlecHutson

Moving on up in the world, eh Jeff? Don't forget the little people once you're being booked out by NYT bestsellers!


----------



## C. Gold

OOO another Throne of Glass novel. I'm drooling over your artwork here.


----------



## jbrown67

AlecHutson said:


> Moving on up in the world, eh Jeff? Don't forget the little people once you're being booked out by NYT bestsellers!


Haha! No worries there


----------



## Nicksm28

This is great stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> OOO another Throne of Glass novel. I'm drooling over your artwork here.


Thanks! I'm glad it's digital artwork so the drool just gets on your screen.


----------



## jbrown67

Nicksm28 said:


> This is great stuff, thanks for posting.


Thank you!!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is an illustration I did for Michael Chatfield's "Time of Change": https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073RSZ594/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=chatfieldaffi-20&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=B073RSZ594&linkId=f44db9577ed3a8f47c46a24cd995e607

I did not do the typography, only the illustration.


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

Your work took my breath away, man. Epic. Just epic talent.


----------



## jbrown67

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Your work took my breath away, man. Epic. Just epic talent.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Word Fan

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Your work took my breath away, man. Epic. Just epic talent.


Oh, I don't know. From looking at most of the work that he does, I think that "fantastic" might be a better choice! (Get it? )


----------



## jbrown67

Word Fan said:


> Oh, I don't know. From looking at most of the work that he does, I think that "fantastic" might be a better choice! (Get it? )


Haha thank you!


----------



## sixsixseve_N

Wow. Bookmarked. Your epic buldings and fantasy landscapes are beautiful.


----------



## jbrown67

sixsixseve_N said:


> Wow. Bookmarked. Your epic buldings and fantasy landscapes are beautiful.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

jbrown67 said:


> Here is a cover I did for Aeryn Leigh earlier this year. It was a tough cover so we did a Skype call and discussed options. I hope I got all the multiple genres through on the cover! I am very happy with how it turned out.


Looks like a German Me262 and a British Lancaster? Nicely done!


----------



## jbrown67

Salvador Mercer said:


> Looks like a German Me262 and a British Lancaster? Nicely done!


That's right! I guess I did a good enough job that you knew what they were!


----------



## jbrown67

New cover! Here is the link on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Resistance-Relic-Wars-Book-1-ebook/dp/B074DJXSXJ/ref=zg_bsnr_158595011_11?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FD8WR9HXR6KSQKJQDVN0


----------



## Word Fan

jbrown67 said:


> New cover! Here is the link on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Resistance-Relic-Wars-Book-1-ebook/dp/B074DJXSXJ/ref=zg_bsnr_158595011_11?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FD8WR9HXR6KSQKJQDVN0


I showed this to my father and, especially at only 99 cents, he bought the book on the strength of your cover alone. He doesn't care what it reads like.


----------



## Ava_Red

Gorgeous covers!!!


----------



## jbrown67

Word Fan said:


> I showed this to my father and, especially at only 99 cents, he bought the book on the strength of your cover alone. He doesn't care what it reads like.


Wow! That is quite the compliment, thank you!


----------



## jbrown67

Ava_Red said:


> Gorgeous covers!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## jbrown67

New book cover rebranding for Evan Pickering's "Hood"


----------



## jbrown67

New book cover illustration for an upcoming novel by Andrew Bellware


----------



## jbrown67

New Illustration for Terry Mixon and Glynn Stewart's Heart of Vengeance. Currently #1 Best Seller on Amazon!

Right now I have worked on 8 book covers of the top 100 sci-fi books on Amazon!


----------



## jaehaerys

Jeff, your work is amazing, I hope to work with you soon. Do you often do epic fantasy covers in addition to sci-fi covers?


----------



## jbrown67

jaehaerys said:


> Jeff, your work is amazing, I hope to work with you soon. Do you often do epic fantasy covers in addition to sci-fi covers?


Thanks! Yes, I do epic fantasy covers fairly often. I love working in that genre!

Here are a few samples from my website:

http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/daughter-of-havenglade/
http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/dragon-lich/
http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/lost-fortress/
http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/hengist-of-tintagael/
http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/godbound/
http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/gateway/


----------



## H.C.

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I do epic fantasy covers fairly often. I love working in that genre!
> 
> Here are a few samples from my website:
> 
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/daughter-of-havenglade/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/dragon-lich/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/lost-fortress/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/hengist-of-tintagael/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/godbound/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/gateway/


And Black Dragon Deceivers!


----------



## jaehaerys

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I do epic fantasy covers fairly often. I love working in that genre!
> 
> Here are a few samples from my website:
> 
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/daughter-of-havenglade/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/dragon-lich/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/lost-fortress/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/hengist-of-tintagael/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/godbound/
> http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/project/gateway/


Wow, I love your work!


----------



## Kay7979

I don't see mine here. Maybe he didn't like it as well as the others he's done, LOL.


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> And Black Dragon Deceivers!


Oh nice! I didn't realize you had shared it!


----------



## H.C.

jbrown67 said:


> Oh nice! I didn't realize you had shared it!


Yeah, it's out in the world!

Speaking of which I have to start figuring out my third cover and need to do some concept brainstorming.


----------



## C. Gold

Kay7979 said:


> I don't see mine here. Maybe he didn't like it as well as the others he's done, LOL.


I'm sure he loves all his children equally! One day when I grow up I want a cover from him too!


----------



## Sam Hawken

I just had to weigh in here, though it's well after the fact: Jeff is a freaking awesome artist, and his cover for _Godbound_, which I own, is pure gold. I would hire him in a heartbeat.


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> Yeah, it's out in the world!
> 
> Speaking of which I have to start figuring out my third cover and need to do some concept brainstorming.


We can do a Skype call while I share my screen if you would like so we can think it through together.


----------



## jbrown67

Kay7979 said:


> I don't see mine here. Maybe he didn't like it as well as the others he's done, LOL.


I was quite happy with it! But I didn't realize I could share it yet. It will go in my next update.


----------



## jbrown67

Sam Hawken said:


> I just had to weigh in here, though it's well after the fact: Jeff is a freaking awesome artist, and his cover for _Godbound_, which I own, is pure gold. I would hire him in a heartbeat.


Thank you! I am still really happy with it.

Jeff


----------



## rockondon

excellent covers man. I think I'll hire you for my next book if you're available.


----------



## jbrown67

rockondon said:


> excellent covers man. I think I'll hire you for my next book if you're available.


For sure, send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> I'm sure he loves all his children equally! One day when I grow up I want a cover from him too!


hahaha!!


----------



## jbrown67

For those of you wondering what I can do for typography, here are a couple of new examples! I charge $200 for typography which includes adjusting the artwork to get it to fit with the typography as I have done with these:


----------



## jbrown67

More new artwork! Looking forward to starting on the 3rd book.


----------



## Kay7979

jbrown67 said:


> I was quite happy with it! But I didn't realize I could share it yet. It will go in my next update.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## C. Gold

jbrown67 said:


> More new artwork! Looking forward to starting on the 3rd book.


OMG that just screams BUY ME!

Ok everyone here right now - buy my stuff so I can afford a cover like this one!    
I could just take that background image and frame it for artwork. Your typography is killer too.


----------



## CM Raymond

Just a quick shout out for Jeff...

I've had him work on some logo stuff for a few series. Not only is his art amazing, he is also a freaking dream to work with.

Great art. Great communication. Delivers on time.


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> OMG that just screams BUY ME!
> 
> Ok everyone here right now - buy my stuff so I can afford a cover like this one!
> I could just take that background image and frame it for artwork. Your typography is killer too.


Hahah! Thank you!


----------



## JRTomlin

I don't know that I've ever mentioned here that Jeff did a cover for me, the current cover of _A King Ensnared_ which you can see in my sig. He did a marvelous job and was great to work with.


----------



## jbrown67

CM Raymond said:


> Just a quick shout out for Jeff...
> 
> I've had him work on some logo stuff for a few series. Not only is his art amazing, he is also a freaking dream to work with.
> 
> Great art. Great communication. Delivers on time.


Thanks!!


----------



## jbrown67

JRTomlin said:


> I don't know that I've ever mentioned here that Jeff did a cover for me, the current cover of _A King Ensnared_ which you can see in my sig. He did a marvelous job and was great to work with.


Thanks for sharing! I hadn't seen it with the typography, looks great!

Jeff


----------



## Vale

Hey Jeff, have you done any covers with fur and feathers? I see a lot of dragons, people, and starships—all amazing—but right now it's gryphons I'm after.


----------



## ShadyWolfBoy

If anyone has been having problems booking Jeff of late, feel free to blame us 

Two new covers from him:

One is a recover of one of my early fantasies, City in the Sky:


The other is the cover of my newest space fantasy novel, Interstellar Mage:


----------



## jbrown67

Vale said:


> Hey Jeff, have you done any covers with fur and feathers? I see a lot of dragons, people, and starships-all amazing-but right now it's gryphons I'm after.


I haven't yet! I would love to do one but I haven't had anyone looking for a cover with fur or feathers. I only ask for $50 for an initial deposit, and if you aren't happy with where I am taking it we can leave it there with no hard feelings. My sketches are fairly detailed and in full color. Send me an email at [email protected] if you would like to talk more!


----------



## jbrown67

Glynn Stewart said:


> If anyone has been having problems booking Jeff of late, feel free to blame us
> 
> Two new covers from him:
> 
> One is a recover of one of my early fantasies, City in the Sky:
> 
> 
> The other is the cover of my newest space fantasy novel, Interstellar Mage:


Thanks for sharing! I had a lot of fun working on them!


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a few covers of mine for books that are doing very well right now. I am currently listening to Dennis Taylors books, which are amazing! I highly recommend them. I designed Dennis Taylor's covers to be very slightly cartoonish (mostly in the typography) to show the comedic side of his books, in contrast to Ken Lozito's which are a bit more serious in tone.

I am very happy with Aeryn Leigh's cover and she has just launched it, I have already finished 4 of her covers so check out that book as well!


----------



## bookcover4u

Nice cover collection.


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

Jeff just did mine. I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## jbrown67

bookcover4u said:


> Nice cover collection.


Thank you very much!


----------



## jbrown67

DIAMONDSINTHESKY said:


> Jeff just did mine. I am extremely happy with it.


Thanks! I'll be posting it shortly here!


----------



## C. Gold

Those covers are so fun to gaze at in their hugeness on the page because there's so much going on there. I love the curve of the missiles as they track the ship they are going to blast. One day... I too will have a JB cover... one day...


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> Those covers are so fun to gaze at in their hugeness on the page because there's so much going on there. I love the curve of the missiles as they track the ship they are going to blast. One day... I too will have a JB cover... one day...


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bob Stewart

Jeff,

I have a question about ownership.

If I have you create a cover, do I have all right s to it? I mean, could I use it for advertising, an audio book, etc, manipulating it on my own, if necessary?


----------



## jbrown67

Bob Stewart said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I have a question about ownership.
> 
> If I have you create a cover, do I have all right s to it? I mean, could I use it for advertising, an audio book, etc, manipulating it on my own, if necessary?


You have full rights to use and modify it however you want. I only use it for my portfolio and promotion for my business on websites like this.


----------



## Kyle Alexander Romines

Jeff, how far in advance do you prefer to be contacted about a new project? Judging by the quality and volume of your work, I would guess you have quite a backlog.


----------



## thanksfortheadvice

Impressive. 

I'm curious about scheduling timelines, too.


----------



## jbrown67

Kyle Alexander Romines said:


> Jeff, how far in advance do you prefer to be contacted about a new project? Judging by the quality and volume of your work, I would guess you have quite a backlog.


Right now I can take on projects one month from now. I have a lot of projects on the go at any time, right now I have 21. Each piece takes around 3 weeks to complete but sometimes much less or a bit more.


----------



## Kyle Alexander Romines

jbrown67 said:


> Right now I can take on projects one month from now. I have a lot of projects on the go at any time, right now I have 21. Each piece takes around 3 weeks to complete but sometimes much less or a bit more.


Wow--that's fast. I expected it would take longer. I'll definitely be in touch. Thanks for the response.


----------



## jbrown67

Kyle Alexander Romines said:


> Wow--that's fast. I expected it would take longer. I'll definitely be in touch. Thanks for the response.


For sure! Thanks for the email, I look forward to starting on this project with you!


----------



## jbrown67

pklasky said:


> Impressive.
> 
> I'm curious about scheduling timelines, too.


Thanks! I posted below.

"Right now I can take on projects one month from now. I have a lot of projects on the go at any time, right now I have 21. Each piece takes around 3 weeks to complete but sometimes much less or a bit more."


----------



## jbrown67

I have been doing lots of typography work, here are a bunch of covers I have worked on typography for:

https://www.amazon.com/Glow-Revelations-Oriceran-Fairhaven-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B076B5Z6G4/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0772XR5ZK/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
https://www.amazon.com/Giles-Kurns-Kurtherian-Confessions-Anthropologist-ebook/dp/B0777TH1Q1/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/Bad-Company-Expansion-Kurtherian-Gambit-ebook/dp/B0779D6PM5/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0761X4KS3/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
https://www.amazon.com/Gateway-Universe-Company-Craig-Martelle-ebook/dp/B076DKQMQ7/ref=pd_sim_351_6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=C6CZ77PZ8ZAM5NYPCKEV
https://www.amazon.com/Awakened-Expansion-Kurtherian-Gambit-Ascension-ebook/dp/B07146MCNY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/Formation-Expansion-Kurtherian-Gambit-Squadron-ebook/dp/B077DGCVWP/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/Renegade-Star-Intergalactic-Space-Adventure-ebook/dp/B0752VRCMZ/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0756L6MZD/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
https://www.amazon.com/House-Enchanted-Revelations-Oriceran-Stone-ebook/dp/B075FGH6YY/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075SC5ZTL/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07657R8F7/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076JHJNCT/ref=series_rw_dp_sw
https://www.amazon.com/Errand-Girl-Dead-Allazars-Coursers-ebook/dp/B074TQ6FWW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
https://www.amazon.com/Alpha-Beasts-Allazars-Coursers-Book-ebook/dp/B074TN74RG/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Byron Stoddard

Im still trying to grasp kboards. I post i the writers cafe and when I log back in days later I cant even find my post at all. I dont understand?


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Byron Stoddard said:


> Im still trying to grasp kboards. I post i the writers cafe and when I log back in days later I cant even find my post at all. I dont understand?


Dude.


----------



## jbrown67

Byron Stoddard said:


> Im still trying to grasp kboards. I post i the writers cafe and when I log back in days later I cant even find my post at all. I dont understand?


Hello Byron, you need to bookmark your post. Kboards moves very fast and so it will be lost after a few days. You can go to your profile settings and see your posts though I believe. Just try not to post on mine because it isn't relevant to the topic of my work, make sure you follow the rules especially about not bumping the thread except with new and additional content and only every 7 days. Kboards is for writers so we have to try to stay respectful when talking about book covers.


----------



## barcud

Beautiful! They are wonderful honestly


----------



## jbrown67

barcud said:


> Beautiful! They are wonderful honestly


Thank you very much!


----------



## geronl

Byron Stoddard said:


> Im still trying to grasp kboards. I post i the writers cafe and when I log back in days later I cant even find my post at all. I dont understand?


at the top left-hand side it should say "Show new replies to your posts"


----------



## jbrown67

This is a book cover I created for Justin Sloan's "Valierie's Elites", available now on Amazon here: https://www.amazon.com/Valeries-Elites-Expansion-Kurtherian-Gambit-ebook/dp/B077ZJJBQB

I received a photo of the model from Andrew Dobell and did the rest on my own including the graphic design.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

jbrown67 said:


> This is a book cover I created for Justin Sloan's "Valierie's Elites", available now on Amazon here: https://www.amazon.com/Valeries-Elites-Expansion-Kurtherian-Gambit-ebook/dp/B077ZJJBQB
> 
> I received a photo of the model from Andrew Dobell and did the rest on my own including the graphic design.


Hi, I'm just curious. Did you mean to make it look like her eyes were colored in by marker? I really like your other covers below! But this one just looks a little off. Or do my own eyes need to be checked?


----------



## jbrown67

scott.marmorstein said:


> Hi, I'm just curious. Did you mean to make it look like her eyes were colored in by marker? I really like your other covers below! But this one just looks a little off. Or do my own eyes need to be checked?


Haha! That was my mistake, I think I moved a layer down at the end, i'll send him a new version! Thanks for noticing that.


----------



## C. Gold

I thought since she was elite, she had the evil red eyes! Whoops!


----------



## jbrown67

2017 has been an amazing year for me! I have been able to work with many wonderful writers on a lot of new projects! I have had many of my covers become best-sellers, I have worked with 3 publishers, and over 100 covers. I have had around 10 covers in the top 100 sci-fi books on Amazon for almost all of the 2nd half of 2017. I want to thank all of my clients and anyone who has supported my work as I have been able to make a successful career in book cover illustration and design. Thanks to Kboards for allowing me to post, I really hope I am not too annoying but this has become one of my best ways to get in contact with new clients. I hope I can give back in helpful comments to everyone here!

Here is one of my favorite pieces of the year, an illustration of Kingshold for D.P. Wooliscroft's upcoming book.


----------



## C. Gold

Jaw dropping beautiful. You'll never be annoying when posting pretties like that.


----------



## N R Hairston

Stunning!


----------



## Vale

Thank you for the hard work you do =] Happy new year!


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> Jaw dropping beautiful. You'll never be annoying when posting pretties like that.


Thanks! That's good to hear!


----------



## jbrown67

Vale said:


> Thank you for the hard work you do =] Happy new year!


Thanks! I have been enjoying working with you! Looking forward to you releasing the books!


----------



## jbrown67

I love getting hard copies of the books I do covers for! Big thanks to Glynn Stewart who not only sent me a copy of his book but also signed it with a nice note! I wouldn't be against any of my other clients doing likewise 

This is also to show how my covers look printed out, but mostly to brag about an autograph from Glynn Stewart.


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

It’s been a pleasure to work with you Jeff. Can’t wait to get Kingshold out there so everyone can see your beautiful cover. 
Also need to get working on the next book so I can get the next beautiful illustration from you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vale

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks! I have been enjoying working with you! Looking forward to you releasing the books!


Just about there =] I'll give you a heads up when I do, in case you want to bring in more fantasy writers for cover work. I've underestimated how obsessive I am about editing, what it's like to have a motherboard meltdown on my only computer, and autoimmune woes. And I might spend a day or two excited about cover sketches you send over. Those are now budgeted into my time frame.


----------



## jbrown67

dpwoolliscroft said:


> It's been a pleasure to work with you Jeff. Can't wait to get Kingshold out there so everyone can see your beautiful cover.
> Also need to get working on the next book so I can get the next beautiful illustration from you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I had so much fun working on your cover! I am looking forward to it being released and to working on the next one!


----------



## jbrown67

Vale said:


> Just about there =] I'll give you a heads up when I do, in case you want to bring in more fantasy writers for cover work. I've underestimated how obsessive I am about editing, what it's like to have a motherboard meltdown on my only computer, and autoimmune woes. And I might spend a day or two excited about cover sketches you send over. Those are now budgeted into my time frame.


Haha!! I am so glad you enjoy my sketches that much. Your meticulousness and level of work it seems you put into your books makes me more intrigued about them than any of the other authors' books I have worked on before. I do so many covers I can't read many of the books but I am interested in yours!


----------



## jbrown67

Here's an update with a couple of new covers!


----------



## StarWriter

I just wanted to give a hearty shout out to Jeff who has created an awesome cover for me.


----------



## H.C.

@Jeff-

Great job on Blood Cauldron's cover.

I've already gotten many compliments.


----------



## jbrown67

KenLozito said:


> I just wanted to give a hearty shout out to Jeff who has created an awesome cover for me.


Thanks Ken! I appreciate you sharing that, I'm glad it turned out as well as it did since it is quite different from the other ones. I always enjoy working with you!


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks Ken! I appreciate you sharing that, I'm glad it turned out as well as it did since it is quite different from the other ones. I always enjoy working with you!


The cover for sanctuary is awesome. nice work Jeff.


----------



## C. Gold

dpwoolliscroft said:


> The cover for sanctuary is awesome. nice work Jeff.


Drool worthy. I need one of these covers. I just have to write a story for it first.


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> @Jeff-
> 
> Great job on Blood Cauldron's cover.
> 
> I've already gotten many compliments.


Thanks! I'll be sharing that one here soon! Now you just have to send me the whole trilogy in print !


----------



## C. Gold

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks! I'll be sharing that one here soon! Now you just have to send me the whole trilogy in print !


How many of the books do you read, or are they trophies to admire on the bookshelf? Honestly, I'd love to have a whole wall of framed posters of your artwork!


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> How many of the books do you read, or are they trophies to admire on the bookshelf? Honestly, I'd love to have a whole wall of framed posters of your artwork!


Hah! I feel slightly ashamed to say I haven't read any of them yet. I would like to at some point in the future, but right now I do all of my "reading" through audiobooks. All of my non-work time is spent with my wife and baby and occasional video games. I love listening to books while I work though. I have enjoyed listening to the "Bobiverse" books that I did the covers for so far


----------



## C. Gold

jbrown67 said:


> Hah! I feel slightly ashamed to say I haven't read any of them yet. I would like to at some point in the future, but right now I do all of my "reading" through audiobooks. All of my non-work time is spent with my wife and baby and occasional video games. I love listening to books while I work though. I have enjoyed listening to the "Bobiverse" books that I did the covers for so far


When the kid goes away to college, you'll have a vast library of books to choose from if you find some reading time.


----------



## H.C.

jbrown67 said:


> Thanks! I'll be sharing that one here soon! Now you just have to send me the whole trilogy in print !


Absolutely!

As soon as I get this one formatted for paperback and uploaded I'll be ordering a stack and sending them here to China. I've been waiting to do one big order as my shipping costs are rough. And then you'll get a package. I have the address! It's on my to-do list.

= )


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> When the kid goes away to college, you'll have a vast library of books to choose from if you find some reading time.


That's the plan! Or at least once he starts reading books on his own so I can have some quiet time!


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> As soon as I get this one formatted for paperback and uploaded I'll be ordering a stack and sending them here to China. I've been waiting to do one big order as my shipping costs are rough. And then you'll get a package. I have the address! It's on my to-do list.
> 
> = )


Excellent! I look forward to it!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is an update with 3 new covers!


----------



## Kyle Alexander Romines

Jeff did a fantastic job designing my latest cover. For anyone out there considering using him, he's worth every penny. I've had the opportunity to work with several great cover artists now, and I think Jeff is among the very best of the best. It's obvious from the quality of his art that he's insanely talented, but he's also a consumate professional and great communicator, as well as an all-around nice guy. I give him the highest recommendation possible.


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

Jeff, mine went on sale today, tons of compliments about the cover already!


----------



## jbrown67

Kyle Alexander Romines said:


> Jeff did a fantastic job designing my latest cover. For anyone out there considering using him, he's worth every penny. I've had the opportunity to work with several great cover artists now, and I think Jeff is among the very best of the best. It's obvious from the quality of his art that he's insanely talented, but he's also a consumate professional and great communicator, as well as an all-around nice guy. I give him the highest recommendation possible.


Thanks so much Kyle! I had a great time working with you.
I'm looking forward to sharing your cover here, let me know when it is published or when you do a cover reveal so I can show everyone!


----------



## jbrown67

DIAMONDSINTHESKY said:


> Jeff, mine went on sale today, tons of compliments about the cover already!


That's great to hear! I hope it does very well!


----------



## WDR

I'm a little late posting this. Great work, Jeff!

For those wondering if it is worth it: hiring an artist to create a custom cover? I've definitely seen a subtle uptick in sales since re-releasing this book with the new cover Jeff created for me.

The cover of your book is your primary advertisement for that book. That is the first thing potential readers see when it is on the shelf or look at the blurb for your book online. Like any ad, it has to catch the eye and tell the viewer something about your product. Good cover art is an important investment towards a book's success. People _*DO*_ judge a book by its cover!

​


----------



## jbrown67

It's been a while since the last update, I have a bunch of new covers and a ton more that I can't share yet!


----------



## jbrown67

kw3000 said:


> Beautiful stuff as always, Jeff. Can't wait to work with you someday.


Thanks so much! I look forward to it!


----------



## jbrown67

WDR said:


> I'm a little late posting this. Great work, Jeff!
> 
> For those wondering if it is worth it: hiring an artist to create a custom cover? I've definitely seen a subtle uptick in sales since re-releasing this book with the new cover Jeff created for me.
> 
> The cover of your book is your primary advertisement for that book. That is the first thing potential readers see when it is on the shelf or look at the blurb for your book online. Like any ad, it has to catch the eye and tell the viewer something about your product. Good cover art is an important investment towards a book's success. People _*DO*_ judge a book by its cover!


Thanks so much for sharing! I appreciate it!


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a couple of new covers!


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a bunch of new covers from the past few months that I can share now!

Taking on new clients now, send a request at www.jeffbrowngraphics.com.

These 3x wide covers cost an extra $100 and are great for marketing and poster promos.


----------



## JN Chaney

I use Jeff for all of my typography and he does a fantastic job. Highly recommended and very reasonably priced.


----------



## jbrown67

JN Chaney said:


> I use Jeff for all of my typography and he does a fantastic job. Highly recommended and very reasonably priced.


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## TPiperbrook

Just wanted to thank Jeff for the awesome work on my new book cover for SANDSTORM. I've had tons of compliments on the cover, and it has been a big help in my recent launch! I recommend him whole-heartedly.


----------



## Pandorra

Damn, I knew I shouldn't have looked.. beautiful.. drool worthy in fact.. and wayyy out of my price range for now, but I will dream of some of those covers! LOL


----------



## C. Gold

Pandorra said:


> Damn, I knew I shouldn't have looked.. beautiful.. drool worthy in fact.. and wayyy out of my price range for now, but I will dream of some of those covers! LOL


I know, right? I'm going to do it sooner rather than later... just have to write it!


----------



## jbrown67

TPiperbrook said:


> Just wanted to thank Jeff for the awesome work on my new book cover for SANDSTORM. I've had tons of compliments on the cover, and it has been a big help in my recent launch! I recommend him whole-heartedly.


Thanks for sharing! I'm looking forward to starting book two this week!


----------



## jbrown67

Pandorra said:


> Damn, I knew I shouldn't have looked.. beautiful.. drool worthy in fact.. and wayyy out of my price range for now, but I will dream of some of those covers! LOL


Thanks!! I hope to work with you some day!


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> I know, right? I'm going to do it sooner rather than later... just have to write it!


Not necessary! That's what lorem ipsum is for!


----------



## jbrown67

I wanted to share this one for a couple of reasons. First, _it is Steven Erikson_! No more explanation needed. Second, it is a different style from my usual work, much more subtle. The book is literary sci-fi, so no space battles. I worked directly with Steven Erikson on this cover and with Promontory Publishing. I worked on the full dust jacket and the hardcover design as well as the ebook.


----------



## H.C.

Looks good!

But we will make an even better one for the final Daughter of Havenglade. Book 4 "Daughter of Dragons"!


----------



## C. Gold

Herefortheride said:


> Looks good!
> 
> But we will make an even better one for the final Daughter of Havenglade. Book 4 "Daughter of Dragons"!


Well, I am partial to fantasy illustrations, though the typography really captivates on that space one. And the sideways planet is very intriguing.

How far out do you have to order these covers, anyway?


----------



## H.C.

C. Gold said:


> Well, I am partial to fantasy illustrations, though the typography really captivates on that space one. And the sideways planet is very intriguing.
> 
> How far out do you have to order these covers, anyway?


Jeff is super professional and very easy-going. He is in it to make a great image/cover, not just for the money (at least that's the impression I've always gotten). I just shipped a free copy of my book all the way to Mexico so he can put our book on his bookshelf.


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> Looks good!
> 
> But we will make an even better one for the final Daughter of Havenglade. Book 4 "Daughter of Dragons"!


Very much looking forward to it! Here is the cover for Book 3 for anyone who hasn't seen it!


----------



## Vale

I was looking through my e-mail this morning and my eyes caught Kingshold on sale for 99 cents and I thought: I am 100% sure that's a Jeff Brown cover. I just came here to say good job -- it really caught my eye compared to the other covers on Book Barbarian today.


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> Well, I am partial to fantasy illustrations, though the typography really captivates on that space one. And the sideways planet is very intriguing.
> 
> How far out do you have to order these covers, anyway?


Thanks! Usually, I like 2-3 weeks in advance, having more time is always good to keep it on my schedule.


----------



## jbrown67

Vale said:


> I was looking through my e-mail this morning and my eyes caught Kingshold on sale for 99 cents and I thought: I am 100% sure that's a Jeff Brown cover. I just came here to say good job -- it really caught my eye compared to the other covers on Book Barbarian today.


Thanks so much!


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> Jeff is super professional and very easy-going. He is in it to make a great image/cover, not just for the money (at least that's the impression I've always gotten). I just shipped a free copy of my book all the way to Mexico so he can put our book on his bookshelf.


Thanks for the kind words and for the book!!


----------



## jbrown67

I wish I had more examples of this, but it is another service I offer. Sometimes authors come to me with covers that they like but think could step up a few levels to look more professional. I charge between $100 and $200 for this depending on how much is needed. I don't require any extra files other than the jpg that I can grab from Amazon.


----------



## Pandorra

JRTomlin said:


> You did a great job on improving the A King Imperiled cover, Jeff. It's gorgeous now. I had good art for it, but the cover design definitely needed your touch.


I love it!!


----------



## C. Gold

Wow, nice improvement. What is required to update old covers? Do you need the background art without the typography, 'cause not everyone has that.


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> Wow, nice improvement. What is required to update old covers? Do you need the background art without the typography, 'cause not everyone has that.


That's a good point, I will edit that post with it. I only need the jpg. The psd is great if it is there but I can work without it just fine. With both of these I just used the jpg I pulled off of amazon.


----------



## jbrown67

JRTomlin said:


> You did a great job on improving the A King Imperiled cover, Jeff. It's gorgeous now. I had good art for it, but the cover design definitely needed your touch.


Thanks! I enjoyed working on them, It's always a fun challenge.


----------



## jbrown67

Pandorra said:


> I love it!!


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## C. Gold

I saw the nice service about cover updating and couldn't resist. And look what transformed!


----------



## dgrant

That looks awesome as an update - especially at thumbnail!


----------



## C. Gold

dgrant said:


> That looks awesome as an update - especially at thumbnail!


It also has a strong series branding now which will be great when I get book 2 out.  Very pleased with the result.


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> I saw the nice service about cover updating and couldn't resist. And look what transformed!


Thanks for sharing! I had a lot of fun working on it! Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## jbrown67

dgrant said:


> That looks awesome as an update - especially at thumbnail!


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## JimKozak

Posting for easy finding later.


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a new cover I did for Eddie R. Hicks. It was pretty interesting painting dragons in space opera!


----------



## dgrant

Very cool. I like your dragons!


----------



## jbrown67

dgrant said:


> Very cool. I like your dragons!


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a new piece I created, along with a timelapse video I created of it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF5K0kv_04c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## S.I.Murdoch

Jeff has just finished the cover my first novel, The Fire Priest. I can't recommend him highly enough. Jeff was very helpful and answered all of my (I'm sure super basic) questions. I'm very pleased with the result--I think his cover conveys what the book is about and will draw readers into the world. Jeff is very responsive and efficient. He listens well and takes feedback professionally. He's got a time-lapse video of drawing my cover on his website; it's totally mesmerizing to see how he puts it together.


----------



## David Wisehart

Amazing video, Jeff! Fun seeing how you put it all together. Great work, as usual.


----------



## jbrown67

S.I.Murdoch said:


> Jeff has just finished the cover my first novel, The Fire Priest. I can't recommend him highly enough. Jeff was very helpful and answered all of my (I'm sure super basic) questions. I'm very pleased with the result--I think his cover conveys what the book is about and will draw readers into the world. Jeff is very responsive and efficient. He listens well and takes feedback professionally. He's got a time-lapse video of drawing my cover on his website; it's totally mesmerizing to see how he puts it together.


Thanks! I appreciate the comment and I had a great time working with you! Looking forward to the sequel!


----------



## jbrown67

David Wisehart said:


> Amazing video, Jeff! Fun seeing how you put it all together. Great work, as usual.


Thanks so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrown67

Sharing a few top 100 book covers currently on amazon that I worked on (at least partially, but on most cases all)

I'm very excited to show you all my most recent work but for now, it is top secret!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FVYT2FJ/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i5?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B07FVYT2FJ&pd_rd_r=69b795c5-c529-11e8-bc3b-876f53a82273&pd_rd_w=snB6F&pd_rd_wg=XJ6eP&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=4QY7FWXJ3YCNKZ6C3QMJ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=023cadfb-4397-4fb5-95cc-ce80be7ab23b&pf_rd_i=desktop

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GM36LZG/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i4?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B07GM36LZG&pd_rd_r=69b795c5-c529-11e8-bc3b-876f53a82273&pd_rd_w=snB6F&pd_rd_wg=XJ6eP&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=4QY7FWXJ3YCNKZ6C3QMJ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=023cadfb-4397-4fb5-95cc-ce80be7ab23b&pf_rd_i=desktop

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DRNBM96/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i7?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B07DRNBM96&pd_rd_r=69b795c5-c529-11e8-bc3b-876f53a82273&pd_rd_w=snB6F&pd_rd_wg=XJ6eP&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=4QY7FWXJ3YCNKZ6C3QMJ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=023cadfb-4397-4fb5-95cc-ce80be7ab23b&pf_rd_i=desktop

https://www.amazon.com/Agents-Mars-Starships-Mage-Falcon-ebook/dp/B07HCX5KF5/ref=zg_bs_158591011_32?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MDTFAGGKX0G9P3KN7754

https://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Mistake-Adventure-Unbelievable-Brownstone-ebook/dp/B07HKH6TW8/ref=zg_bs_158576011_19?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VRRF2JQHFF397J1BVWDH


----------



## periewolford

Great pieces of work!  I really love Hellsbanes cover, and Justice is calling.


----------



## jbrown67

periewolford said:


> Great pieces of work!  I really love Hellsbanes cover, and Justice is calling.


Thanks so much! I appreciate it!
Jeff


----------



## jbrown67

I have been waiting to show this one for 2 years now! Nick Webb released "Liberty" recently.


----------



## Kyle Alexander Romines

Jeff Brown is among the best of the best. Jeff just completed work on the third cover for my upcoming six-book fantasy series, and each cover has been even better than the last. 

Jeff's work is incredible, and that's not all. In addition to his talent and skill, he is a good communicator, well-organized, and fast. He completed my latest cover in less than a week, and it's breathtaking. 

Jeff is worth every penny. If you're looking for a professional, talented artist with an eye for cover design, do yourself a favor and contact him today.


----------



## jbrown67

Kyle Alexander Romines said:


> Jeff Brown is among the best of the best. Jeff just completed work on the third cover for my upcoming six-book fantasy series, and each cover has been even better than the last.
> 
> Jeff's work is incredible, and that's not all. In addition to his talent and skill, he is a good communicator, well-organized, and fast. He completed my latest cover in less than a week, and it's breathtaking.
> 
> Jeff is worth every penny. If you're looking for a professional, talented artist with an eye for cover design, do yourself a favor and contact him today.


Thanks so much Kyle! I appreciate it!


----------



## C. Gold

There should be a new rule that anytime this thread is bumped, it should have a new awesome artwork for me to drool over!


----------



## jbrown67

C. Gold said:


> There should be a new rule that anytime this thread is bumped, it should have a new awesome artwork for me to drool over!


Very well, here is one!


----------



## C. Gold

YAY  purty!


----------



## starkllr

Jeff did a cover for me, for a book that I hope to have out before the end of the year, and it's just fantastic:


----------



## jbrown67

starkllr said:


> Jeff did a cover for me, for a book that I hope to have out before the end of the year, and it's just fantastic:


Thanks for sharing! I'll be sending your print cover very soon!


----------



## jbrown67

I wanted to share my 3x wide version of this cover (cropped a little, the real one is actually a bit wider on both sides), the one that was shared earlier wasn't the final version since I detailed it more after.


----------



## jbrown67

I wanted to share this cover, it is not for a book cover, but for a board game! I do a fair amount of graphic design and illustration for board games as well, and this one seemed relevant enough to share.

As a bonus incentive (and maybe a quick way to earn some money!) I am offering the following: If you successfully recommend a new client to me who commissions a piece or orders one of my premade covers, I will send you $25 directly via Paypal or $75 off of your next order.


----------



## jbrown67

Here's a new 3x wide cover for Chandra Shekhar and a FB promo image. Lots of people ask why I do 3x wide covers as an option, this is one of the things you can do with them.


----------



## JimKozak

Jeff just finished this today, and I couldn't be happier with the results - still grinning like an idiot every time I look at it, actually. Working with him was great, too. He took my old cover - which wasn't all that good, honestly - and some extra info about the book, and came up with this. Funny thing is, and I'd forgotten about this until he sent me the initial draft, but this is almost exactly what I was envisioning for the original cover that the original artist didn't capture. Can't recommend him enough, and can't wait to see how the next one comes out!


----------



## jbrown67

JimKozak said:


> Jeff just finished this today, and I couldn't be happier with the results - still grinning like an idiot every time I look at it, actually. Working with him was great, too. He took my old cover - which wasn't all that good, honestly - and some extra info about the book, and came up with this. Funny thing is, and I'd forgotten about this until he sent me the initial draft, but this is almost exactly what I was envisioning for the original cover that the original artist didn't capture. Can't recommend him enough, and can't wait to see how the next one comes out!


Thanks so much for sharing! I loved working on this cover, and I am looking forward to starting on the next one! I'll be sending you that email back very soon.


----------



## jbrown67

Hello! Just wanted to share this cover I did for BV Larson working alongside Audible.


----------



## StoryTellingNook

AWESOME MAN!! Keep on being a great artist, I cant free hand that even if I wanted to, you got real talent!


----------



## edwardgtalbot

I am seriously impressed. I think what sets your covers apart is how well you use color. If I scan the top 100 in my genres (action thriller genres), no more than 10-15% of them are even close to what you've done in terms of your color use.

Not at the point where I can justify spending that much on a cover, but if I did you would be my first choice!


----------



## jbrown67

edwardgtalbot said:


> I am seriously impressed. I think what sets your covers apart is how well you use color. If I scan the top 100 in my genres (action thriller genres), no more than 10-15% of them are even close to what you've done in terms of your color use.
> 
> Not at the point where I can justify spending that much on a cover, but if I did you would be my first choice!


Thank you very much! I really appreciate your comment. I hope to work with you soon!


----------



## jbrown67

Hello! Just sharing an update on my website, I didn't have an up-to-date process page, so I have created and posted that here:

http://jeffbrowngraphics.com/process/


----------



## C. Gold

I love watching the evolution of the work.


----------



## JimKozak

Have you seen the timelapse video he posted on Facebook? Stuff like that is super cool to watch.


----------



## C. Gold

JimKozak said:


> Have you seen the timelapse video he posted on Facebook? Stuff like that is super cool to watch.


Yah, that one made me drool. I'm like an infant when it comes to navigating my graphics software.


----------



## jbrown67

JimKozak said:


> Have you seen the timelapse video he posted on Facebook? Stuff like that is super cool to watch.


Hey Jim! I just got the book in the mail, thanks so much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## JimKozak

Excellent! Enjoy!


----------



## jbrown67

It has been a while since my last post! Here is some of the work I have been doing!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is an update with some of my process and the final deliverables! I have a much more detailed explanation of this on my website at www.jeffbrowngraphics.com




Jon Young gave me the challenge of creating a book cover for his debut book. The book is about the journey of the main character through a post-apocalypse wasteland haunted by demons, planeswalkers, werewolves, vampires, and all kinds of deadly creatures. The main character has a demon inside of him that is in constant dialogue with him, and can sometimes take control of his body. We discussed a few different scenes that might work for the cover, but I suggested this concept during our initial Skype call and Jon loved it.

Initial sketch by the end of the Skype call:




Final deliverables:


----------



## jbrown67

Hello! I wanted to share a quick update, my old site was erased in a transfer, and I have made a new one, I am pretty happy with it, and I have attached some new pieces!

https://www.jeffbrowngraphics.com/


----------



## C. Gold

The new site looks good.


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a couple of new covers I am able to share!


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a new cover! I want to share a bit about my new(ish) process.

I started the process with Willem on a Skype call. I asked him plenty of questions about the book, and as we brainstormed ideas for the cover. During this 1 hour call, I sketched out this first draft that he was able to approve on the spot.




After the call, I continued detailing over the next week and sent him this draft at around 60-70% finished. 



With only a couple of minor changes to the character, I brought it up to a finished cover a couple of days later. Since Willem chose the full ebook+print+marketing package, he received plenty of files. There are still some details to add such as the back text and print pdf files, but here are the final deliverables:






















I am available for custom covers, please take a look at my website at jeffbrowngraphics.com and send me a message there!


----------



## HLS

Never heard of those Authors and no way to verify if you or someone else made those images.  Honestly, a person like this would not advertise in a form so males me wonder if you are legit but otherwise very good artwork


----------



## jbrown67

HLS said:


> Never heard of those Authors and no way to verify if you or someone else made those images. Honestly, a person like this would not advertise in a form so males me wonder if you are legit but otherwise very good artwork


I am well known in the community and have worked with hundreds of authors. I have 39 reviews on Reedsy right now, which can't be faked.. https://reedsy.com/#/freelancers/jeff-brown. You could also ask any one of those authors about me, most of them are on social media. You can also see on this very post plenty of people who have had covers done by me and have replied that they are very happy with them.

I find your comment strange, but I will take it as a compliment if you think it is too good for me to have done it!


----------



## m123xyz

ha he's very legit.lots of big indie author clients. I was lucky to snag a few covers over s year ago when he had extras. wish I made enough to buy more. its a goal


----------



## jbrown67

m123xyz said:


> ha he's very legit.lots of big indie author clients. I was lucky to snag a few covers over s year ago when he had extras. wish I made enough to buy more. its a goal


Haha thanks! I hope to make some more soon, but I have been constantly booked!


----------



## WDR

HLS said:


> Never heard of those Authors and no way to verify if you or someone else made those images. Honestly, a person like this would not advertise in a form so males me wonder if you are legit but otherwise very good artwork


Oh, he's _very_ legit! Works fast, too.

One of the most difficult parts of self-publishing is finding a good cover illustrator. I thought going to DeviantArt.com was going to be a no-brainer as far as finding an illustrator. I was sadly proven wrong: the artists there have no idea how business works nor do they understand that to get business, you have to respond to queries about work. Considering the number of independent writers desperate for good illustrators, you would think cover illustration would be easy money for an artist wanting to generate income. Every query I sent out to artists, I never received a reply.

Jeff hit on the best way to bring in clients: he posted in a forum where writers interact to discuss the business of writing. He was immediately slammed with requests for work from the aforementioned desperate independent writers.

I've since begun advising young artists considering going to school for art so they can do it professionally, they should seriously consider cover illustration as a way to make money. Yes, there are certain styles that better serve cover illustration than others, but if that is something you can do as an artist, this is a way to make a living.

If you are an artist and barely making a living, this is a good path to follow if you want to remain a professional artist.


----------



## David Lucin

HLS said:


> Never heard of those Authors and no way to verify if you or someone else made those images. Honestly, a person like this would not advertise in a form so males me wonder if you are legit but otherwise very good artwork


Why not email the authors and ask for a reference? I've emailed several authors to ask about their cover designers. All of them responded.


----------



## C. Gold

Jeff is very legit and does amazing work. He can also blend in with other artist's styles which is something I needed when the artist I used vanished.


----------



## manderle

As one of the authors Jeff has mentioned, I can assure you he did our covers.... A LOT OF THEM.

Jeff has been instrumental as one of the artists for The Kurtherian Gambit Universe among others of our series. The sales for these series are north of 7 figures.

Please be aware that not knowing names is not the same as those names not being incredibly popular authors - they just might not be in your purview which is absolutely fine. I don't know very many Romance authors but a huge amount of them are five and six figure authors per month and I hesitate to ever assume (especially with Romance!) 

Insiders tip.  If you contract w/ Jeff to do a cover - see about doing a session with him on Slack.  It will spoil you.

Michael Anderle


----------



## lea_owens

I love Jeff's covers - I can't afford one, mind you, but they are recognisable and I'm a fan of many authors who use his covers (and, yes, they credit him with the covers). It's a long way from my farm to an art gallery, but going to his website and looking at his covers is nearly as good. He's a true artist. Beautiful work.


----------



## DanielGibbs

Timey Whimey 

Don't accept the VS TOS.


----------



## jbrown67

You guys are making me blush with these replies!    Thank you for the support. I appreciate it.


----------



## C. Gold

DanielGibbs said:


> ...successful, I am convinced his covers were a large part of my success this year.
> 
> The dude is amazing. Period. If your writing MSF/Space Opera, this is the guy you want.


He does awesome fantasy too - I seriously want posters of his art to frame and hang up!


----------



## H.C.

C. Gold said:


> He does awesome fantasy too - I seriously want posters of his art to frame and hang up!


He's flexible to work with. I found him very open to whatever ideas I had even though I know close to nothing about art. I think he knows how to extract an idea and make it work.


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> He's flexible to work with. I found him very open to whatever ideas I had even though I know close to nothing about art. I think he knows how to extract an idea and make it work.


Thank you!!! Who is this? I don't recognize the username


----------



## H.C.

jbrown67 said:


> Thank you!!! Who is this? I don't recognize the username


H.C. Harrington = )


----------



## C. Gold

Herefortheride said:


> H.C. Harrington = )


The covers I want posters of!


----------



## jbrown67

Herefortheride said:


> H.C. Harrington = )


Thanks! That was one of my guesses!!


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a few new covers!


----------



## jbrown67

Excited to share some new work I did for Scott Gruhn!


----------



## EmberKent

Man, those are just beautiful.


----------



## jbrown67

EmberKent said:


> Man, those are just beautiful.


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrown67

Happy new year!


----------



## jbrown67

Another year, another ton of covers! I wish I could show more of them. I had a blast working with so many great clients this year and I am looking forward to all the projects in 2020. I am always looking for new clients, if you think you might like to work with me, take a look at my work, pricing, process, testimonials, etc. and book a call at www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


----------



## jbrown67

Here is a cover reveal as well as the process of one of my new pieces! 
To find out more about the book go to: http://heroicallychallenged.com/?fbclid=IwAR1IIr05sl0ZrG6XEFulhm5KjtD7wM3rwC8eYWGnYECoqniS0yLprCfoI5g

Mockup:



Banner:



Art:



Ebook:



Initial sketch:



50% done:



80% done:



100% done:


----------



## jbrown67

Cover dump! Here are a bunch of covers and illustrations that are now published and I can share, new and old! Take a look at my website to see all of my work: www.jeffbrowngraphics.com


----------



## Blerg et al.

Jeff, you've always been good, but these new covers are exceptional!
Out of my price range...currently, but worth every penny.


----------



## jbrown67

Blerg et al. said:


> Jeff, you've always been good, but these new covers are exceptional!
> Out of my price range...currently, but worth every penny.


Thanks so much! I appreciate it! Hopefully soon!


----------



## jbrown67

A couple new covers!


----------



## anotherpage

Good work, way overpriced for self-publishing though.

Highest i ever go is around $500, no more than that and I sell a fair amount. 

It's just not worth the ROI.

I've seen people go to all these lengths to get fancy illustrations only to sell nada.

Been there, done that, no thanks.

I stick to around $200 dollar covers and the RARE designer gets $500 out of me but that is like once every 2 years lol.


----------



## jbrown67

anotherpage said:


> Good work, way overpriced for self-publishing though.
> 
> Highest i ever go is around $500, no more than that and I sell a fair amount.
> 
> It's just not worth the ROI.
> 
> I've seen people go to all these lengths to get fancy illustrations only to sell nada.
> 
> Been there, done that, no thanks.
> 
> I stick to around $200 dollar covers and the RARE designer gets $500 out of me but that is like once every 2 years lol.


Fair enough, I have raised my prices this high for the demand, my schedule is still full with these new rates.

Like I say on my website, I am always happy to recommend less expensive cover designers!


----------



## jbrown67

Some recent work for Tom Wheeler, more photo-manipulation style work than my usual, and a lot of fun!


----------



## RyanCahill

I'm new to the indie publishing/authoring world, but I just wanted to say that your covers are without a doubt, some of the most beautiful I've ever seen! 
My god I would love to have one on a book, even if it was just for myself to look at haha


----------



## johnnyfootlong

Just watched the time lapse video on your website of your process. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## jbrown67

RyanCahill said:


> I'm new to the indie publishing/authoring world, but I just wanted to say that your covers are without a doubt, some of the most beautiful I've ever seen!
> My god I would love to have one on a book, even if it was just for myself to look at haha


Wow, thank you so much Ryan!


----------



## jbrown67

johnnyfootlong said:


> Just watched the time lapse video on your website of your process. Fantastic stuff!


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## jbrown67

New illustration! I am preparing a big cover reveal here soon, but I will share this for now.


----------



## jbrown67

Here are a bunch of new covers!


----------



## JohnHansen

Very impressive!

How far in advance should one contact you?


----------



## Blerg et al.

Wow, Salvage Trouble looks like a very specific and hard to target genre of space opera, and assuming the content of the book matches the vibe here, you hit it ON THE NOSE!

King's Dagger is super creative.


----------



## jbrown67

JohnHansen said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> How far in advance should one contact you?


Hi John! I am currently booking about 4 months out, so around that far away is best! Sorry for the delay in replying, I hadn't seen this!


----------



## C. Gockel

Beautiful work Jeff!


----------



## jbrown67

Blerg et al. said:


> Wow, Salvage Trouble looks like a very specific and hard to target genre of space opera, and assuming the content of the book matches the vibe here, you hit it ON THE NOSE!
> 
> King's Dagger is super creative.


Thanks! Yeah, it was a fun challenge, thanks! I had actually listened to the omnibus audio of those books before they had contacted me to work on the covers!


----------



## jbrown67

Some new covers!


----------



## jbrown67

A few new covers!


----------



## jb1111

Awesome covers, and great artwork regardless of its use. Wow.


----------



## jbrown67

A few new covers!


----------

